# Why can't the next generation K N I T ? ? ?



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My daughter doesn't but my son's ex-girlfriend did. Surprising hey? I even gave her some of my yarn to make a scarf for a friend.
My daughter asked me to knit her a sweater when I offered beanie and gloves. Never made that sweater as I know she wouldn't like the colour or the pattern unless she chose it herself.
She asked for cables - yeah right - showed her many and she didn't like them. Like I was going to choose for her ha!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

It was the other way around with me. I asked my Mother why she didnt knit, and her reply was "why should I when I know you will make something for me." She never knitted baby clothes for us, as she had my Grandma to knit for us. Maybe thats the reason your daughter does not want to learn to knit.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I tried to teach mine too. I think early before teenage years is most effective. Thats when I learned then picked it up after college.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

My DD doesn't knit but she is gifted in other crafts. She creative in areas where I'm not. DD does sew some and make beautiful centre pieces & corsages where I am a clueless. I look at it that we complement each other when we put our heads together when we want to make something. I knit, sew, machine embroidery and dabble in some other crafts, I don't need to learn another craft to distract me from all the stuff I have now.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree not many people in my generation knit, I'm 19. I'm the knitter in the family. My mom knits very little, she only knows the basic's. I'm teaching young girl (11) at my church to knit and I taught a little girl (9) in my 4-H club to crochet during down time at a horse show, (she made her self a little chain belt and wore it proudly the rest of the day). Several kids at my school are open to my knitting, I knit out in the open for all to see  I only have one friend that teases me, but I take it in stride.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I taught my kids when they were four. My son requests things, but won't do for himself. My daughter spent her 20s trying to churn out baby blankets as quickly as her co-workers/school-mates churned out babies. Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont think you can expect a teen to be interested.

I could knit before I started school (6) as mum wanted to teach me.....I could also read well at that stage. I am a doer not a thinker! LOL

If Mum had wanted me to knit in my teens, i dont think i would have been inetersted.....to much dancing to do.

However I have been knitting away all my life. Children have so much more in their lives than what we had.

from grade four to the finish of my schooling we had knitting in every class....Had to make a cardigan or sweater every year!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

My grand mother tried to teach me to knit and crochet, but I was not coordinated enough to do it, but a year ago, I taught my self how to crochet via YouTube . I don't think people are attention enough, nor do they think hand made things have any value.


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

:-D she will when she gets older' or her kids are going to knit my granmother was crafty, but my mom isn't and doesn't have much interest in it. When I first started when I was 19 she used to ask me why I knit so much it bothered her :!: I'm 22 now and se understands now that I just enjoy it and it relaxes me . I've heard that it skips a generation. So dont be hurt ;-)


Corrine


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I learned my crochet, knitting from non-family members. Needle Tatting I learned on my own. Mom started me on cross stitch...and I'm better than she is...preen!

Basically some hand crafts are better taught by a non-family member because there seems to be a natural resistance for some reason for the younger generation to learn from immediate family.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe she feels pressured, or maybe she is just interested in something else more. My DD never learned to knit and only learned to crochet when her husband wanted her to make him something. We can't control their lives, which is probably a good thing.!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear horse girl, don 't worry about teasing, my knitting goes wherever I go even to the movies where my GS tells me I can't knit when the lights go out becdause it will be too dark. He is 6.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> Dear horse girl, don 't worry about teasing, my knitting goes wherever I go even to the movies where my GS tells me I can't knit when the lights go out becdause it will be too dark. He is 6.


Thanks  The girl who teases me is a friend, I just stick out my tongue at her, mature way to handle it, but it keeps the mood light


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

I have an 18 year old who knits and a 22 year old who also knits...... Maybe the next generation isn't totally lost to our art.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I knitted/crocheted all through school - beginning in 3rd grade. I got teased plenty about behaving like a grandmother. Well, most grandmothers learned to knit long before becoming grannies, and I'll probably never be one. Knitting on!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i used to do carft for other girls who had three thumbs........Ill never be a granny either................ far too young to be a granny for heavens sake... ( almost 80) and too young to be a mother!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting is NOT dying..it's growing but t hat depends on where you live. If there is a University in your area that offers fashion design degree's, you'll find that fiber classes are required for such a degree...students begin to knit and it becomes a life long craft.

In "Urban" area's, the fiber arts thrive..in rural areas..not so much.

If you browse some of the high end yarn shops, you'll find the aisles are crowded with young knitters, classes are booked well in advance and the number of young men who are drawn to the craft has never been higher.

Why do these young people gravitate towards "high end" yarn shops? Well partially because of the variety of fibers is greater. You won't find them purchasing yarn at the chain stores though. These are educated consumers regarding fiber content, warmth and wear factors...look around, the craft is growing NOT declining.

The internet not only brings shopping into the homes of purchasers but it also brings tutorials and self teaching methods into dorm rooms, apartments, homes and offices.


----------



## Suzi527 (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't learn to knit until I was 60,which was 6 months ago. I wish I had learned to knit at a younger age but I doubt that I would have knitted much. I really enjoy my knitting but I think it would have been frustrating when I was younger because of a lack of time. Those of you still raising children plus maybe working how do you find time?


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Bernie's that' great, my dear daughter doesn't know what she's missing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My daughter in law doesn't care to knit, crochet, quit and as for sewing..my son and grandchildren are lucky if they get buttons resewn on their clothes.

This Thanksgiving was the first time my daughter in law attempted to cook...she picked up a ham from Honey Ham. I'm sure my mother and grandmother are rolling over in their graves!

My son sends his clothes to the laundry O


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

I'm 21 and I knit and crochet.


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

horse_gurl said:


> Rudolfdonnevert said:
> 
> 
> > Dear horse girl, don 't worry about teasing, my knitting goes wherever I go even to the movies where my GS tells me I can't knit when the lights go out becdause it will be too dark. He is 6.
> ...


I used to get upset when my friends would tease me but after a while I just looked at them as the "imature ones" and a bit narrow minded because there judging saying its what grandmas do I need a rocking chair blahh and havnt even tried. My bf would refer to me as "where's my old lady" too.

I barely pay attention to it now :-D


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

I was not interested in knitting ,but when I started having children and asked my mother to knit for me,she gave me a pattern,needles and wool and said learn.
So I did and I am so happy that I took the time to appreciate what a few balls of wool can make.My daughters never wanted to learn,yet my son who is now 32 can pick up needles and wool and knit whatever he chooses to.Funny turn of events.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

C0RRiN3 said:


> horse_gurl said:
> 
> 
> > Rudolfdonnevert said:
> ...


LOL my friend says I'm going to b a crazy cat lady and knit my house...I just laugh


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Suzi527 said:


> Those of you still raising children plus maybe working how do you find time?


I'm retired now, but I was always knitting/crocheting before, during, and after children. I worked full time, with all the over-time I could grab. When did I play with yarn? On the bus/metro to and from work; it wasn't long, maybe a half-hour tops. On my breaks and lunch at work = almost another hour (I did need a few minutes to actually pee and eat lunch!). While waiting in doctors' offices - for myself or the kids. While attending the baseball games the kids wanted to go see; thank God they outgrew that after a couple of years! On my days off work. Whenever we sat to watch TV. Sometimes *AT* work! (It was allowed; I was in a room alone with only a few calls per hour to attend to. _Someone_ had to be there!) Whenever we drove anywhere in daylight; I was the navigator, not driver.
My kids were fed and clothed. The house had drifts of cat-fur, but that's OK. I didn't fly off the handle, commit meyhem and get jailed, *only* because I had my knitting to keep me sane. The kids and the marriage survived. Without the knitting ... who knows?


----------



## C0RRiN3 (Jan 27, 2012)

horse_gurl said:


> C0RRiN3 said:
> 
> 
> > horse_gurl said:
> ...


Lol atleast u have a better attitude about it, I used to get really annoyed, one of my guy friends asked me to make him a scarf but he made a joke one day hurry up old lady and knit my scarf.... You think he got.thay scarf? :thumbdown: no it was kinda funny but I got so irritated


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Suzi527 said:


> I didn't learn to knit until I was 60,which was 6 months ago. I wish I had learned to knit at a younger age but I doubt that I would have knitted much. I really enjoy my knitting but I think it would have been frustrating when I was younger because of a lack of time. Those of you still raising children plus maybe working how do you find time?


I didn't learn to knit until I was almost 31 and I'm 36 now. My kids are 14, 10, and 7. I just fit it in. I think if it's something you really want to do, you find time for it. I am married, work full time, and take online classes part-time for my Bachelors degree. I knit whenever and where ever. It's amazing how quickly you can get an item done when you fit in a few rows here and there. My son does sports and this year, his 3rd year of cross country, some of the other parents would come up and ask what I was knitting, since I knit while I walk around the course to watch him, or, if they didn't see me, they'd ask my husband where I was and he'd say "off knitting, I'm sure!"


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

knitting,crochet and sewing take patience, real effort, a time commitment, attention to detail and a willingness to stick with it. ( how many times have you frogged something) It is kind of like learning to play a musical instrument well. A lot of people young and old won't pay that kind of a price. They want fast and easy. If things come easily why put yourself out to do something challenging? A lot of people would like to be great athletes- you name the sport but again find there is too much work involved. I see people riding miles and miles on a bicycle on a hot day and I think to myself "I just don't want to do that." I am sure that if I didn't have a vehicle that I can easily drive I would accept the idea of the bicycle- heat and all. I really think part of the answer is "why go to all that effort if you can get what you want some other easier way?"Television, computer games, texting etc are easier than cooking, sewing, knitting, crochet, riding miles on a bicycle or learning to play a musical instrument well.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Jesica-Jean, exactly!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I taught my kids when they were four. My son requests things, but won't do for himself. My daughter spent her 20s trying to churn out baby blankets as quickly as her co-workers/school-mates churned out babies. Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


And she might take it up again. I knitted when I was a pre-teen and stopped. Took it up again in my late teens/early 20s and stopped. A few years ago, my then 9 year old wanted to learn to knit. I had to relearn it (since I was in my md-40s). And I "forced" my then-13 year old to learn. The now-11 year old (who begged me to teach her) wants no part of it and the now-15 year old brings her knitting to school for down-time and lunch and is starting to sell her creations to classmates (the 11 year old has moved on to making duct tape bags).


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I have found over the years, with a few exceptions of course, that knitting seems to skip a generation. I know many families where daughters, and in some cases sons, learn to knit from grandmothers or great aunts.

I learned from my mother, who learned from an aunt or great aunt as my grandmother did not knit. I learned to crochet from friends but we all had to do needlework in school and we did a bit of everything.

If more people had to learn at school more people would be doing it. I think the biggest problem with today's children is they crave instant gratification, which means if it doesn't happen within a minute or two they loose interest. Many can't cook unless it's a box you put in the microwave for 3 minutes. New technology has made them all "crazy" as one friend put it.

Shame really because yarn was much cheaper when knitting and crochet were more common place. It doesn't help either that you can buy cheap knits in the shop. Trying to get young people understand that quality and longevity are worth paying for is a lost cause.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you ever noticed how things sometimes run every other generation? I learned to sew, my mother did not but my daughter has. I knit, my daughter does not. Maybe her kids will. Not learning to knit or sew, or do other crafts, just seems silly to me. Perhaps when they're not so busy working....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Moondancermel said:


> Rudolfdonnevert said:
> 
> 
> > I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> ...


And MAYBE there would be fewer thefts of sweaters that someone had not knit! I have an appreciation of how the sweaters and other scarves are made now that I'm doing my own knitting.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I my local shop they are selling kits, A small loom, yarn ,and a pattern for making a hedgehog ,and some other animal,Is it cheating if I buy 2 ,print the pattern for my own use,I know the eldest GD is in the Guides and at the last meeting was showing the younger girls how to make Play dough,I would give the kits to both the GD,Might start then interested,


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

My 2 daughters don't want to knit because they want life as easy as possible. They can just put all their washing in the machine and hang it out nearly dry they can't do that with knitted clothes


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

i tried to teach my daughter and her reply was that i could do it ,she didnt need to.however my granddaughter has been knitting and sewing since she was 4.used to pop her on my knee and she would steer the machine.i let my little ones have a ball of wool and kneedles when they are 2 and they play knit......you never know!!!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it's all a matter of interest. We are all different and have different things that inspire us. My mom didn't knit or crochet, but she was a crackerjack bridge player. My daughter has no real interest in knitting either, but she has many other interests that serve her well.

I, myself had no real interest until I moved up north and felt I had cabin fever in the winter as I had never had to deal with the cold before and being in the house so much of the time. So I looked for something I could do that was portable. That something was knitting and crocheting and I loved it. After I moved back to Texas tho, I didn't touch it for 20 years until I retired. Now I'm a knitting/crocheting fool! 

But, I know it's not for everyone. So I don't push. If I'm asked to show someone how to do it, I do, but only if someone shows an interest. :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

KnittingSquare said:


> My 2 daughters don't want to knit because they want life as easy as possible. They can just put all their washing in the machine and hang it out nearly dry they can't do that with knitted clothes


Sure they can! My daughter and her family have very busy lives and she wants laundry to be easy too. I make everything for them out of acrylic or superwash wool.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Suzi527 said:


> I didn't learn to knit until I was 60,which was 6 months ago. I wish I had learned to knit at a younger age but I doubt that I would have knitted much. I really enjoy my knitting but I think it would have been frustrating when I was younger because of a lack of time. Those of you still raising children plus maybe working how do you find time?


I'm a single mother of a teenager, I work almost full time in two jobs, I knit, crochet, sew, x stitch any other needle craft that I feel like doing. I make time in the evenings after dinner, after running around after my daughter. She swims early on Saturday mornings and 4 evenings so that's when I either do my shopping or work on paperwork that needs to be done. I work from 7 till 330 so I have time to do all the usual tidying up after work and sit down do some knitting or whatever I want to work on. When my daughter is swimming, it is either early in the morning or just after school so that doesn't cut into my evening either.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Our children can all knit - they asked to be taught.

Most of our grandsons also asked to be taught. 

They can't do everything though and they can do a lot which we can't - some of which hadn't even been invented when we wee young.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Our children can all knit - they asked to be taught.

Most of our grandsons also asked to be taught. 

They can't do everything though and they can do a lot which we can't - some of which hadn't even been invented when we wee young.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I taught my daughter to knit when she was little (about 5 i think) and sew basic seams as I think it is a good thing to learn to do. She is not interested now though, she is a teenager and would rather listen to her music and go swimming. As peachy51 said, different people different interests, I personally am not interested in paper crafts.

I don't think knitting is a dying thing, I agree with courier770 a lot of information is found on the Internet now and can learn anything.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I learned to knit in grammar school, knit in high school (argyle socks for boyfriends were popular then, but my relationships never lasted for more than a sock-and-a-half), knit through college. I had always sewed. Took up macrame in graduate school, continued making clothing as a young mother, took up needlepoint. Then, was in private practice for a number of years and there was no time for crafts. Took a new job at 63, and there was finally time for crafts. Couldn't needlepoint, because my eyes couldn't see the work. So, back to knitting; that was almost ten years ago. I taught one granddaughter to knit, and then my daughter took it up, but she is now too busy, and my granddaughter is "in to reading." But they will both take it up again, I'm sure. It's a craft that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

this as with all craft there must be a passion to want to learn it. a love for creating. i wouldn't push it. one day the want to learn might happen. take away computers then maybe a light will come on.


----------



## SheerahAurora (Nov 24, 2012)

My mother knitted a lil bit and taught me a lil bit, the basic garter stitch when I was lil. Unfortunately she developed a ganglion from knitting and didn't go back to it. My mom loves all crafts, her mother (who died when my mother was 16 - I have never met her) apparently crochet and knitted too. During my teenage years I dabbled in all sorts of arts and crafts and I still do now. In summer here I find it too hard to knit so I am busy with a tapestry but still find myself knitting. I began knitting about a year ago, when a course was sold at CNA store, the course is so lovely and it is helping me make a beautiful quilt. Now I am slowly understanding all the knitting terms. Not everyone is the same and the world would be boring if we all were alike! But I must admit I also blame schools, my mother was taught to sew and knit at school, nothing of the sort was offered to us at school!  pity! My mother helps me a lot to develope my talents by encouragin and praising my hard efforts! PS I am now 24


----------



## RosieB (Nov 3, 2012)

Like LHODGE both my Grandma and Mum tried to teach me but as much as I enjoyed knitting n crochet, my fingers did not co-ordinate and I couldn't hold the pins/hooks in the same way as they did. Disheartening then gave up for many years - dancing to do! Now I've returned to crafting and I'm finding my own comfortable holds for pins, hooks and yarn. Very exciting! Just coz it's different doesn't mean it's wrong! Happy crafting!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

"Why can't the next generation K N I T ? ? ?"

Because no-one has taught them how to?

It's no good complaining that they can't/won't knit unless you teach them young enough before they think it's not cool, or that it's an old fogey's thing to do.

I was taught aged five or six as a matter of course, as soon as I showed a minute interest in what mum and older sister were doing. 

I didn't do much of it while growing up, but I knew how and could turn to it at any point, adding to my basic knit and pearl skills as the interest took me.

Maybe one of the problems is that with so many more mums working and the children in child care and after school clubs, they don't use the limited time they have with their children to do things like knitting, when there is still all the shopping, cooking and houshold stuff to do as well.


----------



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm 38, my mum doesn't knit, I taught myself when my first son was born who is now 19. Mainly for practical reasons, money was tight and wool was cheaper than buying ready made clothes. I have tried to teach my daughter, who has no interest at all, but my 16 year old son can knit and purl and has made scarfs. I do get some flack from my friends who say I'm an old granny because I knit, but they are more than happy to accept hand knitted presents for their children/granchildren lol.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

The desire skipped a generation in my family as I learned from my Memere and my mother, though she could, did not enjoy knitting. My daughter and son enjoy needlework. Hope for future generations.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My niece's son, then aged 11 asked me to teach him to knit, a couple of years ago, which I did. He has since joined a knitting club at his school. He's not the only boy in the group. They have knit things like fingerless gloves(so they can still text!) and cell phone covers. Maybe, if the projects presented are more appealing, or up-to-date than mitts or scarves the younger ones might be more interested.I also think new knitters need to make things that work up quickly. My great-nephew's first creation was a "mug mat"--basically a coaster for his Mom's coffee mug. He's delighted that she uses it every day!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My daughter last knitted when she was nine. She's now 36! She was a good little knitter but just isn't interested any more. She has a daughter now and I will try teaching her when she's old enough.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I also taught my daughter to knit when she was in her 20's; she picked it up almost immediately and had perfect tension. But....not in the least interested. She is now in her late 40's, still not interested. Maybe after I'm gone and she is no longer working she'll pick it up. Lord knows she'd have enough yarn.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


How can one knit with an electronic something or other atached to one's ear or one's thumbs? They can't carry on ca conversation or concentrate on anything either, have you noticed?


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

This generation has many more things to take up their time.
Cell phones, texting, computers, TV, etc. Not many Moms are home after school so friends don't come over to play board games, to crafts, etc.

Back in the day, we did not have all of these things so I spent much time reading and learning crafts.

Handmade was always not considered to be trendy.

Many people make beautiful things for gifts and some things are just downright ugly.

It's just a new way to do things. Making items for charity is a good way to go. Selling on Etsey is good too.

Just enjoy your crafts and stay connected to others who do the ssme.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

I taught my daughter (37) to knit a few years ago and she loves it. My daughter-in-law (31) didn't come from a very crafty family, but she wanted to knit, so one Christmas we taught her how to knit. We had our Thanksgiving yesterday, and the three of us knitted together for several hours after dinner. It is so rewarding to see them both enjoy something I love to do too.
I have to share this funny story about teaching my DIL to knit. My DD and I are both left handed, so when we were teaching DIL. We both assumed we knitted left handed. We figured out how to knit the opposite way and taught her. Well, about a year later, my DD saw someone knitting the way we taught DIL and this person was knitting left handed. LOL!!! We were so surprised!!! Along with having a chuckle from this, we were so happy the DIL didn't knit much during that time, so it was easy to teach her right handed.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Teens may not knit but some eventually do it later in life. Some start when they are having babies, others start when their children are in kindergaten. They are the ones who take knitting classes. 

The best period to teach children to knit is before the age of 12. Around 6-7-8 this gives them at least four years to learn the basics. Women of my generation (67) learned at that age and even younger. In grade 3 I was knitting socks with cables. Schools (at least here in Toronto) introduce knitting to young children. I was once part of a museum workshop about recycling. My group introduced young children to knit using recycled yarn.The interested ones were 6-9 years old. Those whose parents let them enjoy themselves, knitted a small scarf for a period of 2 hours. Yes that was their first experience. Conclusion: Introduce knitting to the young children before their adolescence.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe there has to be enjoyment behind every craft or else it's not worth doing. I have been knitting from an early age definitely pre- school. Both my Mum and Nan knit. My Nan also crocheted and taught me the basics of this too but I settled on knitting. I knit right up into my 20's till my babies turned 2 then they refused to wear knitted jumpers(Boys!) I continued knitting for myself and my young niece but was not knitting anywhere near as much as I had been in my teens. I turned to cross stitch and made gifts for weddings, christening etc. I did long stitch and made some pictures for the house (which are still on my wall). I returned to knitting if a request for a blanket or cardigan was made by friends but didn't really get back into it until a year last April, I then discovered the wonder of the internet for patterns and I found KP then too. My youngest son (now 18) can knit and in general is a creative person but is now busy at Uni. My eldest is a more technical type of boy (24 next Jan) he has never shown an interest in learning the crafts but has always admired the finished products. Every child is different, their interests are their own, we shouldn't force our hobbies onto our children just encourage them if they show an interest. My break from knitting and (I have always love to knit) was 20 years. If they want to learn, they will, we can't make them.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe there is a knitting gene and you either have it or you don't. I have friends that do quilting and I am not interested in that at all. So everyone has a different passion. LOL


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I learned to knit as achild from my Mother, but didn't do asnything with it. I re taught myself when I was pregnant with my 1st child because I wanted a blanket for him,. Thro the years I have knitted off and on, but didn't get back to it until a prayed shawl program was started ay my Church. Now I am kniting a lot as it hurts my back to sew very long and I aquired some very nice yarn. Mostly scarves, etc. Right now I am working on caps for 2 friends that have lost their hair for different reasons.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I think many more many have learned it in my age, but not many stuck with it. Those who are interested will find a way to learn no matter what age they are. It's much less likely that they'll learn if their parents or someone close to them doesn't knit. Also, many think of it as money saving efforts - which isn't true anymore. It's much cheaper to buy a scarf from fleece fabric than to knit it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I taught my granddaughter how to knit and she is now 18. My second daughter is just learning how to knit and she is 47. I taught my sister-in-law how to knit and she is (?) yrs old. I don't think it has anything to do with generations - I think it is the HEY I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT kind of thing. I tried to teach my boss (when I was working) how to knit and she lost patience. She was in her 40's - she said her husband knew how how to knit. So there you go, it does not matter if you are a male or female when it comes to crafting.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm only 14 and I love to knit  My 11 year old cousin does as well. Most kids just want to engage their minds in television and video games and nothing else, instead of giving something creative a try


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

We were taught to knit at school plus our grannies knitted and men knitted too


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I think young girls dont knitt becouse they dont do knitting at school any more when I was at school many moons ago we had lesson and at break time us girls would be knitting like mad to see who finish first and back then it was a all girls school


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I taught two of my nieces to knit, and anticipate teaching my grand-niece to knit. Each child is different, and some come to it later; I'm working on teaching a co-worker, only a bit younger than I am, to knit. Some come to it out of a love of hand-work, some because they can have something the way they want it, not just a copy of what everyone else is wearing. As in so many things, patience is a virtue.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know how old you are but at 63 I was taught to knit so that I could eventually(at the age of about 11)join the knit for winter production line that my mother and grandmother had for keeping two men(Dad and Grandad), two women and one little girl warm in winter. The thought of buying a woolie in a shop was ludicrus, they cost more than my father earned in a month and they were synthetics not real wool. Real wool was very cheap in Wales in my childhood as most of our farming was for lamb for meat and the mothers shorn for the wool and you could have the amount you needed 'put away'(stored but not paid for) in the local LYS and pay for the balls as you needed. As the years went by, prices changed places, wool became very expensive and synthetics very cheap and better quality so that the generation after mine didn't need to learn to knit as they could buy cheaper so they didn't. It was only when the luxuary yarns like mohair , silk etc came into being that that generation thought about knitting and from my experience asked some one they knew in their previous generation to do the knitting for them. I think the generation after them is taking up knitting again, not because it is any cheaper but because they appreciate the unique quality of a hand knit and because their previous generation don't know how to knit.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

There are so many other "instant gratification" things around. And so many electronics.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I think we are starting to see a reversal of that trend. I have seen a lot of interest in it and my lovely niece, who just graduated with honors from nursing school has just learned as a wonderful constructive way to spend her time off. My radiologist I just saw said he loved my knitting ( woa, never heard that before from a doc ) but he said he knit while in medical school and had to stay awake at night on duty so he concentrated on learning to knit and made a lot of things like scarves and hats. So, from my vantage point, we are seeing the hobby pick up again. The yarn companies would not put out so much beautiful yarn, and new things too if it were not so.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

The answer to that question is simple. The younger generations are too busy with their faces plastered to electronic "toys".


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried for years to teach my daughter to knit and she was so frustrated because she couldn't do it. She is left handed and it seems that was the problem. When she started work she made new friends and one of them was a knitter. She sat my daughter facing her and lo and behold she learned to knit. Within one year of learning she had won first prize in a national competition run by their employer with a jumper she had made for herself. She is now 56 and still enjoying her knitting.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I am glad to say I teach a wonderful group of teenagers how to knit. The interest has to come from them though. If your daughter has no desire to knit there's really nothing you can do. Hopefully she has some other creative outlet that can give her the same pleasure that knitting gives us.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Short answer: my mom taught me to crochet when I was young but it wasn't until I was married and had three children of my own that it interested me. I learned to knit from a friend, and then started crocheting at that time as well. The other part of the answer is that everyone is creative, just not all of us in the same way.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My daughter doesn't but my son's ex-girlfriend did. Surprising hey? I even gave her some of my yarn to make a scarf for a friend.
> My daughter asked me to knit her a sweater when I offered beanie and gloves. Never made that sweater as I know she wouldn't like the colour or the pattern unless she chose it herself.
> She asked for cables - yeah right - showed her many and she didn't like them. Like I was going to choose for her ha!


I hear you.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I started to knit properly in my late teens and have,done so since. Have two daughters in there forties who have done the same. This could also be because we have always lived in a rural area (in Africa) so having these two crafts gave them both an interest, at that stage of there lives. Eg. (In their teens)neither of my granddaughters are interested at all!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Both my son(8) and daughter(11) know how to knit. They don't practice very often but maybe someday they'll pick it up more often.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Some youngsters and teens are interested... maybe not very many... but, they ARE out there. 

I teach knitting at my local Jo-Ann store... I get many kids that want to knit. I love teaching kids and teenagers... Adults are good too... but, for the most part, adults have the notion that it's hard to learn. Kids just got for it... they've not yet become too conditioned by our society to think that "it's hard or that they CAN'T do it." Not much fear of failure for the young.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it is because kids are worried about what others think. Knitting and crochet are for "old" people. Sorry to say old or what I like to say more mature people you get the point. I for one would like to try to change that opinion. I want to bring knitting and crochet into the schools we will see how it goes. PS....My soon to be x thinks that I am am a n old granny because I like knitting and crocheting and knooking.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I know that at age 45 I am the only one who knits in my family since my great grandmother is now deceased. I learned at school in home ec at the age of 10. Today there isn't home ec in most schools to expose the kids to things we take for granted. They want quick and easy.

I had a lady at hobby lobby tell me that she wouldn't know what to do with yarn and I said, "Well thankfully I do and I will charge you an arm and a leg for what I create" and she replied, "And you know what? We will pay it to."

Kinda says a lot doesn't it.

Thankfully there are some girls like horse_gurl that will show the kids the arts we enjoy and hopefully they will remember and start up at a later date. 

In my spinning and weaving group there is now a 24 year old mother of 4 that was sitting with us a month ago and said... oh I can't knit... well we proved her wrong and at the second meeting of the month came with a scarf about 3 feet long. Not bad and she is excited to get out of the house and talk to someone over the age of 6. 

I use my guild to get out of the house for something other than school and to get away from the men in my house. It is a good social thing to do just as it was 100 years ago. Women and men getting together to make something whether it was together in quilting or separate in knitting, crocheting or embroidery.

I look at it this way. Who knows what will happen in the world. We may lose our technology but we will never lose our ability to knit, and we may need it if we suddenly go back in a days without all we have and really need it.


----------



## trixiedee (Oct 1, 2012)

A while back I asked the leader of the Girl Guides at church if any of the girls were interested in learning any crafts as I do many different ones and would be willing to pass the knowledge on. The short answer was 'Thanks, but they are just not interested'
Then last year at an after the service sale table a 15 year old Girl Guide was sat crocheting and selling some items she had made to raise money for the group. Chatting to her and telling her how good it was to see her enjoying crafting she told me her grannie was teaching her. Well done grannie


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

My DIL feels she isn't old enough yet. She says "maybe I'll do it when I'm older". She is in her 40's


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Hang in there, it took my daughter many tries and do-overs till she made her first scarf at the tender age of 18. And, boy, was she proud of it!!! So, don't give up!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

My children who are now 41, 40 and 36 are part of the instant gratification generation...( sorry, not all that age are like this ) but they want now, not later...easier to buy a sweater, scarf, blanket, hat, etc....buy it , wear it..Kinda like the big new house...not having to do anything..move in, and live they would never purchase a fixer upper and live in it while redoing like their folks did. Growing up they always had handmade sweaters, mittens and hats and scarves...each of them have a crocheted afghan ( which they all still have). Their spring and summer clothes were sewn or machine made at home...They were always exposed to me doing some kind of hand work...now, only their girls are interested in knitting or crocheting. I have made several items for two of my granddaughters and their mother, my daughter, gives them away to others... .Knitting and Crocheting is a craft that has outstood all time....appreciation for handmade items was a given, cause without that craft most would have done without...now adays, go in to a store, buy and wear....No one sews anymore either...they don't even teach it in school. This new generation is in to crafting like scrapbooking, jewelry making etc...not saying that is bad...a good thing, but trendy....those won't last. Just my opinion....you know, kinda like palatso pants, coulots, and bellbottoms.....


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

When they were younger, I took my daughters on a special trip to the not-so-local yarn store. I thought if they could be exposed to such a large variety of colors and yarns with various textures and the displays of completed projects (all the things that definitely make me smile while there)that they'd at least understand how creative and artistic one can be with yarn. I let them pick out whatever yarn that appealed to them (geeeeeeeeez...it was like they instinctively knew what the most expensive stuff was!)and a set of needles. The entire day was awesome (for me)as we three sat together and they seemed so eager to learn. The next day, the yarn was in their storage chests along with the needles...oh, well.
2 years ago, the youngest of the two decided she wanted to crochet. I taught her to crochet and she's been busy eversince. Recently,(like a month ago)she decided she wanted to learn to knit. We sat together for the day. Now, she's knitting and crocheting.
The eldest of the two didn't take to knitting and crocheting as much as she took to paper crafting and sewing. She enjoys some form of creative expression and I couldn't be happier.
They may not take to it at first but eventually, they'll warm up to it.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I crochet. Both of my daughters crochet. Now my 7 yr old GD wants me to teach her how to crochet. I've gotten her a biginners crochet kit for Christmas. Got her 6 yr old sister a latch hook kit for Christmas.


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

My (late 40's) daughter showed no interest in needle work until this past year. She took up crocheting! On her own; got books, hooks, yarn and taught herself. For mother's day she made me a small all-crocheted small flower pot with small flowers and a note: "Thank you for being my mom." It is on display and I love it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


Because they have a mind set that why bother when I can buy..this is not only in knitting, but sewing, cooking etc. . Once in a while you will find someone who is interested and should teach them while they are...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

One of my 3 daughters knits and crochets the other one did learn to knit but not crochet but likes others crafts better 3rd never was interested at all in any crafts still isn't either. My oldest GD knits a lot she is college age and her friends knit also. All work full time so time is an issue also. Maybe later in life they will pick it up again. Just a different world now than when we learned these crafts. My mother learned in about 1930 from her cousin and it was the thing every one was knitting then WW2 people knit for soldiers and selves as products not easily available but could get yarn. but it wasn't as easy to get as now days of course I do remember my mother ordering it at the dept store and waiting a long time to get it and had to have enough ration coupons for it also. Times change things come and go. I am glad I can do these things. keeps my hand busy and out of the cookie jar also.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

My gram taught me. My Mom nor any of her siblings knit. My daughter was not interested so I quit asking. And waa laa she asked me to teach her about age 25. She is 33 now and still knitting! Too bad none of my sisters ever took interest.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It's like anything else...not for everyone. When I do find a fellow knitter it's very exciting to me


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Coming from a family of 5 girls, mom sewed, knitted, crocheted then later after she retired took up counted cross stitch. I am the oldest and do three of the 4. tried CCS but to hard on my already bad eyes. I sister can sew but really hasn't done much beyond mending. In 07 when we gathered for her oldest sons wedding I was the one that altered her dress, she had lost enough weigh since she had bought it. Big sis to the rescue. I taught her to knit at one time but she didn't keep up with it. Mom asked me to teach her since sis was left handed and mom had tried with another older sis that is also left hand who wanted to learn how to crochet. Other sis did learn how to crochet later still does but can't read a pattern. One dose do counted cross stitch. Since Mom passed in oct have a feeling that she got moms unfinished projects. I know that she had a stash of completed ones. I hope that I will be be bring a few back with me when I return from her memorial service. My daughter does all 4. Youngest son had me teach him to crochet a few years ago. 
It may be that right now younger generation is to busy texting or spending too much on on social site. I do my FB and KP but it is not my whole life.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Adding to my reply above, I also think it has to do with where you live. I grew up on the Texas Gulf Coast ... not much cold weather there and not much wool worn.

I see a lot of posters learned at school. I took a year of home ec. in jr. high and a year in high school and neither of those included knit or crochet. For both of those classes, half of the year was cooking and the other half was sewing.

So, perhaps geography also plays into it.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

They say "the mother of creativity is boredom". 

Perhaps because so few go to Brownies and Girl Guides etc., the craft badges are long gone....With all of the other activities available to the kids of today.....many are just not exposed....and could care less. 

Their care less attitude is mirrored by the extravagant gift lists and selfish "me" attitudes.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

My mother taught my sisters and I how to knit, crochet, sew and many other useful skills. I'm very grateful to her. Neither my daughter nor my daughter in law are interested in learning how to knit or crochet. They say they don't need to learn when they've got me to knit for them! My 3 grandsons were interested so I taught them. None of them has indicated an interest since the first lessons. I guess when I'm gone, they'll just have to buy their knitwear.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

sidecargrammie said:


> My children who are now 41, 40 and 36 are part of the instant gratification generation...( sorry, not all that age are like this ) but they want now, not later...easier to buy a sweater, scarf, blanket, hat, etc....buy it , wear it..Kinda like the big new house...not having to do anything..move in, and live they would never purchase a fixer upper and live in it while redoing like their folks did.


Some young ones re - but perhaps they've never HAD to make their own clothes or men furniture and son't seem to mind going into debt for their instant gratification. I'm not saying that your children are in debt but many are.

It's like picky eaters - they've never been hungry. During the war when food was severely rationed we'd eat anything. When we had children we were so hard up that they'd eat anything. Our grandchildren make me mad by saying they don't like this and that, without even trying it. But I should be mad at their parents, not them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have made the comment a few times over the last few weeks that my brain is full... I have so much going on in my life right now that to think of anything new is impossible right now. Todays younger generation has probably 5 times more to think about now then we did when we were in high school or just out of school... when they are ready to learn to do something with their hands regardless of what it is they will, until then only the few that show a real interest will pick it up... 
It also takes seeing beautiful knitted or crocheted items to peak their interests and a patient teacher that will have to realize that the phone will go off... their friends will stop by, there is homework to be done. party's to go to, group gatherings they don't want to miss out... this is the time for them. before babies and husbands/wifes and jobs take over their lives.. let them live it up now.. because we all know that adulthood is even more of a challange than their teens...
I didn't pick it back up until I quit smokeing.. then I needed something to do with my hands.. that was a few years ago and I grabbed my hooks and went to town... I switched to my needles almost 2 years ago... 
Be patient they will come to you when they are ready...


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried also to no avail.But guess what? My granddaughter is learning to crochet and did a swatch of knitting. You never saw a set of stitches come out so very beautifully. I have high hopes she will continue
darlene


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think its because they are young and are busy doing young people things... once they have settled down and are raising their own family they then tend to go to mom for advice... good time to draw them in to the wonderful world of yarn...


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I have tried to teach my daughter and granddaughter to no avail. They are tooooo busy living life. My daughter says she can't learn from me because she is left handed but I know she just doesn't want to learn when she has me to make for her. Granddaughter is 14 years old and too busy dancing but hopefully she will come around.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

My grandsons love to knit......and my grand daughter as well. I just knit and crochet away when they are around and the next thing i knew they were asking to learn. Now the eldest grandson is knitting a scarf for a present for his girlfriend. I guess living in a colder country does that. :-D


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

No daughters, just boys. My oldest granddaughter wanted to learn at 5 years old, she's seven now. She even goes to my knitting club with me. She can just knit right now, will start on other stitches later.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

My daughter has a baby of her own now and is knitting. She made herself a beautiful cowl that she wears proudly. She also crochets. We have so much fun feeding each other's addiction at the yarn store. Cohorts in crime. lol


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Often it skips a generation, so . . . perhaps your granddaughter OR grand son will ask to be taught.


----------



## 12NanaH (Oct 14, 2012)

I learned when I was a child at about age 10 or so, from my mother Continental style. Never knitted again until this summer. With my husband ill & in hospital I needed something for my hands to do while sitting bedside. I got a kit "Learn to Knit" and my hands remembered!!! I have made two sweaters, three hats and am working on third sweater. Now I am teaching a 7 year old friend and 2 granddaughters to knit.


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

My mother knit and tried to teach me, but I was young but I think she gave me enough basics of knitting. When I got older, I started knitting. Unfortunately my 2 daughter are not interested at all in any of the self taught crafts I do. Makes me sad.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I teach knitting to 3rd, 4th and 5th graders with another teacher. Our school has a clubs program after school every other week. Unfortunately, I had to turn down some students this year. Maybe an afterschool club might work. Many of my former students come back and show me what they are now knitting in middle school.


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

I was lucky to be able to teach my autistic grandson and his brother how to knit and crochet..Not suprising it helped the older boy because it made him use both hands improving hand eye cordination and also using both sides of his brain


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting is all the rage around college campuses. Both men and women. My niece in Florida teaches 6th grade and they crochet during their free time, thanks to a previous teacher. I have taught 5 -6 graders to knit in an after school program and have had very good attendance with both girls and boys. They sit around the table like little old ladies in a knitting circle. Very amusing.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

When my kids were little, I tried to teach them to knit and crochet. It didn't work. Now that they are in their 30's, the oldest and youngest are still not interested. Last year my middle daughter had an elderly family member teach her to knit (I was stationed overeseas at the time). She learned the knit stitch, but when it came to purl and patterns, she just didn't get it. Now that I'm back living stateside, middle kid's children have asked me to teach them to knit or crochet. So their mother is now interested. We'll see if she really wants to learn this time. I'm will to spend the time teaching if they are willing to spend the time.


----------



## 9kids (Nov 19, 2012)

I think it's just a personality bent in our kids (or us)that lend them to knit or not. I have offered my sons and daughters all opportunities to learn to knit. I feel like I am sure many if you might its like sharing a part of me with them.
I believe it's how my mum must feel as well. I was one of 5 and the only one who had my mum teach me to knit. 

So far for the boys I have had only 2 of seven try it . My 15 year old recently returned his needles citing frustration with how hard it is. Who knows maybe he will try again? Currently teaching my seven year old who seems determined to conquer it!

Of my 2 daughters my 25 year old wont even pick it up to try stating too much math which was her hardest subject in school. Now she's married with two little ones I understand reluctance to trying. But if I have to be perfectly honest my head gets it ,but my heart is still sad. 

But my 21 year old physcology major has begun and is making an afghan out of all my scrap yarn . She knits to relax! She even has me send her tutorials from my smart phone instead of looking them up on you tube(which I love to be honest). It makes me smile to see her enjoy what I love doing. Also my daughter in law asked me a few years back to teach her a few years back to teach her the basics . She's made a few things as gifts for her family and friends and is enjoying it as well. 

So I really thing it's a personality thing with each of us individually. I also realize how blessed I was to have my mum teach me. She had no one in her family to teach her, she learned from a friend when she was in her 30's. 
You never know when someone's going to catch the bug!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I'm on my third generation of teaching my kids the basics of knitting. 27 years ago, my daughter knit a sweater for her first child; then she didn't pick up the needles until recently. When my granddaughters were about 7 and 8, I taught them the basics, but then they didn't pick up the needles until about three years ago. Since then, the older one has really taken to it, and the younger one says she wants to, but as far as I know she hasn't. Their brother's girlfriend knits a little, but I had nothing to do with that. Now it's my great-granddaughters who are learning to knit. So far, they only do garter stitch, but that's a start.

I really don't thing the craft will die out.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I knitted for my girls when they were small, then I started back to work and gave up knitting and bought their jumps, and know things have come full circle as my girls have their own families and start back at work and dont have time for crafts, but I have try with 3 grand daughters to teach them to knit but they have all given up after a few months, so they know how to garter stitch, working mums dont seem to have time anymore.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no idea where my love of knitting came from. My mom was adopted so perhaps that's the source. I wanted to knit since a child but lived on a ranch with no one around who knitted. After college, I got a book and needles and taught myself.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

My thoughts are your daughter just didnt get your passion for knitting...I have 3 wonderful young girls that I am, at this moment teaching to knit..and one boy. So it's not the generation. It's more like the need to create. My 5 year old grand-daughter is begging me to teach her also. She will be next on my list of students. Soon you will see her work instead of modeling nana's work..Her mother never had any desire to knit,crochet or sew..she was a ballet dancer and instructor,thats was her outlet. Reagan (grand-daughter)tell me her mother has been telling her that she kinda would like nana to teah her to knit also..so you never know.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


They are too busy texting.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

I learned to knit at school. my Mum said I would never make a knitter after she tried in vain to teach me. lol I learned to do basic crochet from my M-I-L. I have come a long way since then. My daughters had no inclination to learn but they are both very arty crafty. Takes all kinds I suppose


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I like that. Same is true for my 2 girls.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

neither of my GM's knitted, just crochet. there were many gchildren. i learned to knit in my 40's,from a dear friend that is no longer with us, and haven't really stopped. 1 DD decided to re-teach herself last year and has done a remarkable job. she had done a little 20 years ago. now, she loves to come the Moma's yarn stash, before going retail. think i love that more than she.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Plain and simple fact is that younger generation is a bunch of spoiled brats, and place their value only on store bought items, even if it Chinese junk.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

One of my daughters knits, the other doesn't have any interest. My mum didn't knit until I was pregnant with my first baby, then she knitted like a fiend! My grand children wore the little jackets she knit for their mother & they are still in good shape - French yarn. I plan on making sure at least one of my grandkids learns how!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Plain and simple fact is that younger generation is a bunch of spoiled brats, and place their value only on store bought items, even if it Chinese junk.


That's a bit harsh.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a teacher by trade, so teaching kids to knit has occasionally happened during noon hours, etc. But our young people are more immediate in their expectations: they are in constant contact with each other on phones, they rush through work at school, and are not, as a rule patient. If a garment is ripped, our culture has made it so they believe that they should simply discard it instead of replacing it. Most of our public schools dropped Home Ec years ago to allow for more computer time, so the immediate gratification is even more prevalent. I have told my students that I gain pleasure from the process AND the giving or wearing, so I feel twice blessed.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sbel3555 said:


> Plain and simple fact is that younger generation is a bunch of spoiled brats, and place their value only on store bought items, even if it Chinese junk.


That's a pretty harsh generaliztion ... they are not all like that. The young mom's I have been giving baby things to have been thrilled with them.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i teach a couple of young women at work how to knit. also one of my daughter's friends...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Not only does my daughter knit (and crochet) she taught it to the children in the after-school tae kwon do program. Many of them from age 6 up were fascinated by her handwork so she and I gathered multiple pairs of short, big needles and bright yarn for her 'class'.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Mu mother in law ( if still living would be 105) always knit items for her 8 children, as did her mother....although, as my husband tells me, when the item needed washing, the item would be frogged, wool rewashed, and reknit as a different item.....too much work for me...the beauty of washable yarns these days.....any one else ever hear of that??????


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I taught my kids when they were four. My son requests things, but won't do for himself. My daughter spent her 20s trying to churn out baby blankets as quickly as her co-workers/school-mates churned out babies. Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


I bet she will pick it up again. Many of us do that.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

My daughter has tried to learn but then the first baby came and she wants to try again then the other baby came (lucky me). She just said two weeks ago I want to do learn but right now she's a busy Mom! So we wait....


----------



## Cindyja (Jun 16, 2012)

All of my 7 daughters love to knit. They don't do it all the time, but they know how and can pick up some yarn and needles and start a project anytime they want. My youngest, who is 13 now, was knitting when she was 8 years old. She would often bring her work in the car for long drives--in the dark. She has been making little toys and ornaments of her own design for a few weeks now. I guess we've always had a 'crafty--hands-on' household. My children also love to cook and a few of them have started to enjoy gardening. Bottom line? I am truly blessed!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

surprisingly my son learn to knit and also needlepoint, he made his kindergarten teach a change purse. Of couse with age he stopped, my daughter has no interest, and not really thrilled with getting hand knits either. I was wounded when she asked me what she was going to do with a beautiful shawl I made her. But she does like my yoga socks. Go figure


----------



## Taffie (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually I know several young people who knit, my Granddaughter is 27 and loves it and my Daughter used to make beautiful Icicle sweaters when her kids were small.
However, we have several 'older' ladies learning to knit and crochet in my Monday morning Knit and Chat group and I'm always surprised when the 60 to 80 age group don't knit or crochet etc, Audrey


----------



## ewdawson (Jan 13, 2012)

I think they are on their computers or smart phones and as a result there isn't time to learn a craft.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

Funny, I think knitting is more popular than it's been in years.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I tried many times to teach my only daughter to knit and/or crochet (her choice), and she's just too much of a tomboy to sit and do "girly" things, I guess! She also refused to learn to cook until she got married, and her husband likes to cook...you know; the grass is always greener...!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread yet but want to add my 2 cents. My two daughters are not currently knitters, although the youngest knows how but is a phd candidate which takes her time.My oldest is a graphic designer, photo stylist, and models on the side. She travels a lot! I do have a bunch of 30 something friends from a former job who are all avid knitters. I've known some of them since grade school(them not me!) and they were all knitting in high school. When they were in college my house was the hangout because my husband would cook for us and I had knitting books and magazines they could dig through. One of these young ladies has really excelled as a knitter and designer, Alexis Winslow. She is on Ravelry, has been featured in KnitScene, and has her own site, knit darling.
Both of my daughters appreciate the knitting that I do for them. If and when they don't I will FINALLY have time to knit for myself!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the crafting group KP helped me name a year or so ago. Two of my Granddaughters come maybe not as often but they want to learn. What I did was show them some really cool Teen patterns and they were thrilled to try to learn.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

horse_gurl said:


> I agree not many people in my generation knit, I'm 19. I'm the knitter in the family. My mom knits very little, she only knows the basic's. I'm teaching young girl (11) at my church to knit and I taught a little girl (9) in my 4-H club to crochet during down time at a horse show, (she made her self a little chain belt and wore it proudly the rest of the day). Several kids at my school are open to my knitting, I knit out in the open for all to see  I only have one friend that teases me, but I take it in stride.


Very cool!


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I taught a friend's 23 year old niece on Thanksgiving. I've offered to teach her aunt a number of times. She always says,"When I'm retired!" Seems to think she doesn't have time now! I doubt the niece will keep it up as she has no one around to help her. She left halfway through a dishcloth. I sent her off with a "Teach myself to Knit" book, needles, a skein of red heart to make a scarf, and more dishcloth yarn. I'm hoping she's interested enough to pursue on her own!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I can empathize. My grandmother, mother and I tried to get my daughter interested in knitting, crocheting, embroidery, cross stitch - you name it, we tried it with no results. Very frustrating. She doesn't even want anything handmade from me. It does hurt the heart. On the other hand, my granddaughter-in-law has taught herself to crochet with a little help from me and utube. That makes me smile a lot.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I see people riding miles and miles on a bicycle on a hot day and I think to myself "I just don't want to do that." I am sure that if I didn't have a vehicle that I can easily drive I would accept the idea of the bicycle- heat and all. I really think part of the answer is "why go to all that effort if you can get what you want some other easier way?
> 
> I am retired and ride a bike - its my main source of exercise and transportation other that taking the bus. When it is hot, I bike early in the day. One of the stores that I go to opens up at 6:00 am or open 24 hrs. I can't walk for length of time nor bike for more than 3 km 1 way with many little breaks. I hook up my trailer to the bike and go shopping in my area - there are a lot of stores in my area.
> 
> Now, I am grounded off my bike because of the snow and ice making too dangerous. The stores that are in my area are too time consuming to get there by bus - I have to take up to 3 buses taking 1/2 - an hour to in a round about way just to get there. So, I have to take the bus & go to ones that a further but easier to get to & less time consuming traveling. Our transit system has multiple uses per transfer within a time limit which is great (a transfer is normally good for 1 - 1 1/2 hours - depending on the driver). I have to plan where I am all going so that I can get to all the places with limited amount of waiting time between so that I'm not stand too long. Its amazing how much to can get done / stores when you re watching the clock - I don't wander around stores looking at stuff (which I don't need)


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

I've not read all of the previous posts on this topic so please forgive me if I'm repeating anything that's been said before, my daughter and her husband have their own business between them they work ninety plus hours a week, at the end of the day they come home prepare and cook a nourishing meal for their three children supervise homework for the said three, prepare and pack lunches, sports kits etc. attend to bath and bedtime, walk the dog, feed the cats, clean the house. They are the rule not the exception. I'm lucky, my generation ( I'm 64 )was probably the last that could choose to be a stay at home Mum so please forgive our daughters and sons if they buy rather than make their children's clothes, time for them is in very short supply, it's better spent nurturing their children than creating knitted masterpieces, leave that to us the Grandma's who have all the time in the world.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I started to knit properly in my late teens and have,done so since. Have two daughters in there forties who have done the same. This could also be because we have always lived in a rural area (in Africa) so having these two crafts gave them both an interest, at that stage of there lives. Eg. (In their teens)neither of my granddaughters are interested at all!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think its the "next generation." I have 2 daughters who are in their 30s, one knits and the other crochets. My question is why not both knit or crochet?


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought 3 granddaughters and my daughter to knit, the two little boys 5 and 9 liked it better than the girls. They knit when we visit annually. My knitting group was started by a member of the younger generation. A friends daughter is a sophmore in college on a volleyball scholarship. The season is over and she has learned to crochet, Dont despair her talent may lie elsewhere.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the next generation is used to FAST. Immediate gratification.


----------



## Jolanda (Sep 29, 2012)

horse_gurl said:


> I agree not many people in my generation knit, I'm 19. I'm the knitter in the family. My mom knits very little, she only knows the basic's. I'm teaching young girl (11) at my church to knit and I taught a little girl (9) in my 4-H club to crochet during down time at a horse show, (she made her self a little chain belt and wore it proudly the rest of the day). Several kids at my school are open to my knitting, I knit out in the open for all to see  I only have one friend that teases me, but I take it in stride.


Good for you!! I have been trying to teach embroidery and knitting to a ten year old whose mother wanted her to learn. I think I better teach the mother!!! The girl is not the least bit interested, it is a waste of time. Such a shame. Keep going and you can be proud of yourself. Good job!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are times in our lives when certain things are priorities. So often, the young people are so overprogrammmed... there is seldom time to sit snd knit. Maybe a time will come when their creative genes will take over or something will spark an interest in fiber. One of my DD's knits for babies when friends are expectiong. My oldest daughter has dabbled in cross stitch and a little sewing.... just long enough to know she has no interest!!! The GD's like me to make for them, but their creative outlets need much faster results. The 30+ neighbor now has all kids in school and would like to learn to knit... Who knows, a time may come.........


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

joyce741 said:


> working mums dont seem to have time anymore.


They have time to watch television ...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I taught my kids when they were four. My son requests things, but won't do for himself. My daughter spent her 20s trying to churn out baby blankets as quickly as her co-workers/school-mates churned out babies. Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


Hi Jessica-Jean,

Your daughter will probably pick it up again in later years....I crocheted as a girl (mom taught me) and taught myself to knit when I was 20. I spent lots of time knitting in my early 20's and then lost touch with it until about 5 years ago when I picked it up again with a vengence. 25 years without the needles clicking...but it is like a bike one never forgets!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

There are also a lot of celebrities who knit ... e.g.Julia Roberts, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Sarah Jessica Parker, Kristin Davis, Antonio Banderas, Uma Thurman, Kate Moss, Debra Messing, Tracey Ullman, Scarlett Johansson, Dakota Fanning, Tim Daly, Madonna, Winona Ryder, Cameron Diaz and I'm sure there are many more. They have a lot of time on their hands between scenes and it seems a lot of them knit the Christmas gifts they give to their friends :thumbup:


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I hear a lot of knitting people characterized as little old ladies who sit in rockers with nothing going on in their lives but knitting. I think that forums like this take knitting into the realm of art rather than just craft. I see a lot more interest these days in knitted items and hope that the younger generation appreciates the skill and wants to learn. 

Inexpensive items have hurt us a lot. I wanted to make my gd's some flip top mittens and next day saw them for a dollar. They would rather have them than ones I make by hand. 

There are a lot of kits to make quick scarves and that could be one way to get interest going. We live in an age of instant gratification and not many young people have the patience to see a beautiful work of art made if it takes more than an hour or two.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I taught my daughter to knit when she was about 4yrs old. She didn't do much then stopped while persuing other crafts. She is 25 now and has just asked me to help her start knitting again! so don't lose heart


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Good question. They don't even sew, either. My ace in the hole is that my youngest granddaughter taught herself to sew and to knit - she can put in a neater zipper than I can.


----------



## JANNIEG (Dec 14, 2011)

i had all boys sigh


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

My mother did't knit, crochet, or sew. I do all three, self taught with books and now with the internet. My daughter sews and knit a scarf and a dishcloth, but recently gave me all of her kitting supplies. My 7-year-old granddaughter is very interested when I am knitting or crocheting in her presence, but I don't know if she has the patience to let me teach her. When doing other crafts with her she will let me show her a little bit, then she is convinced she knows what to do and the teaching is over. Sometimes she does understand, but most of the time she does not. I am going to wait a few years and if she is still interested, I will try to teach her then.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

My daughter (23) does know how to knit but she has so little time to develop her skills.

I know someday she'll pick the needles back up but right know juggling life, supporting herself and working long hours keeps her busy.

SEA


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

One thing I noticed when I was captain of the yarn department at Michaels was that grandma, daughter and grandaughter were yarn shopping. But it was grandma and grandaughter who were the knitters/crocheters and daughter didn't have a clue what they were talking about. I saw quite a few instances of this and realized that this wonderful art had skipped a generation


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I think that now a days, kids have too many other distractions - phones, computers etc. I tried to get my granddaughter to sew, she did for a little while, but now forget it.
I was hoping someone, anyone in my family would take up a craft. Who am I going to leave all my stash to? Very disappointed.


----------



## Outlawann (Nov 25, 2012)

There is hope as knitting seems to be coming back into fashion. I learned to knit as I didn't have the money to buy dolls clothes when I was little. My mum gave me a pattern and some yarn, taught me the basics and the rest is history.....


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I taught my kids when they were four. My son requests things, but won't do for himself. My daughter spent her 20s trying to churn out baby blankets as quickly as her co-workers/school-mates churned out babies. Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


There's hope, Jessica-Jean. She may rediscover knitting later.

I learned to knit when I was in high school in the 1950's and continued it during my freshman year in college. Then I got married and only knit a sweater and cap for my soon-to-be baby before I had to stop to sew all the children's clothes. The only other thing I knitted over the next fifteen years was hats and mittens....LOTS of mittens since they were constantly losing them and I could whip up a replacement in an evening. Nothing creative.

But over the last couple of years (I'm 72 now) I've rediscovered knitting and all the wonderful fibers. What a joy to knit now. I don't have to even pretend to do something practical. I can just indulge myself and try all kinds of techniques. I'm having a wonderful time!

Denise


----------



## 4hknitter (Nov 25, 2012)

I am a 4-H leader teaching knitting among other things. 16 of the 33 members in our club are knitting. I can't believe how it has grown. They start at age 8. I also taught my 7 year old granddaughter to knit this last summer. She loves it. Some of the girls have gone to school and taught their teachers how to knit.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

4hknitter said:


> ... Some of the girls have gone to school and taught their teacher s how to knit.


Hurrah!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

4hknitter said:


> ... Some of the girls have gone to school and taught their teacher s how to knit.


Hurrah!


----------



## Taffie (Nov 3, 2012)

I used to get all my yarn for Afghans etc, at Zellers, those stores are all now closed.
Target is being set up in it's place, due to open next Spring, so we
are all hoping they will sell yarn, the ones I go to in Florida where my Daughter lives do not carry it. 
We do have Michaels stores so I've been going there instead.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I believe the visual for knitting has to be altered in the minds of the younger generation. I think many see "Grandma knitting" when the term comes up, and there isn't much appeal for them in those images of Grandma's vintage styles. But show them a fashion magazine with beautiful modern knit fashions, and you'll see some excitement. Then of course, it doesn't mean a young person would want to make those items for themselves just because they would BUY them!


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I learned very young, almost Five, but my Grandmother could not read a pattern, but could follow someone if they showed her the pattern...I was Nine/ten when I started understanding the terminology, I still have to study a pattern before I attempt it, especially if the designer uses their own terminology.....I have taught young and old how to knit and crochet, one thing I have learned, everyone learns differently and for different reasons....


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

My mother in law tried to teach me 40 years ago, but it was so frustrating for me, and her knitting was so beautiful. It wasn't until she passed that I decided that someone in this family had to be a knitter, so I signed up for a class and now I love it. You never know what seed your knitting has planted!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I hope you get around to reading my post. There are 11 pages so far. Keep the faith. I'm 64. I learned to knit at 62 and am a fanatic. I knit and crochet. Have been a seamstress since my teens but always swore I would never knit. Ha ha!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

sometimes I have wondered if knitting skips a generation. My Grandmother is 98 years old and still knits - she taught me when I was a little girl. She taught my mother when she was little, but my mother never embraced it like I did. It has been a special bond between my grandmother and I. I also thinks knitting goes in and out of fashion.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

The younger generations have many distractions. IPhones, iPads, computer games, online gaming, portable music etc.

Its a wonder they can talk, in fact in another hundred years we may live in a society where we don't even communicate on forums like this. My guess is we'll live insular lives and grunt. Knitting is not the only thing the younger generations can't do. Many of their parents can't cook. Many born during the seventies and later can't make a meal from scratch.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

They spend their knitting time on facebook or texting with friends. Who can say which is better for them. In time they may come to knitting by their free will, but as in religion, they can't be forced, only led gently, when they decide they are ready.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

When I was a teen, my grandmother tried to teach me to crochet. She made the most beautiful afghans! All I really learned was how to make a long chain and my circle motifs would never lay flat.
Fast forward about 40 years, and my teen daughter asked me to teach her to knit. I confidently told her I could crochet if she would like to leard that. We went out for supplies and an instruction book and started crocheting. Lo and behold, I DID know how to crochet! I think my dear Grandma must have been hovering over me showing me how all over again. 
My daughter , who is now 23, has totally eclipsed me in crochet. So I have taken up knitting for the past few years. Maybe I can teacher her that too, someday.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Neither of my daughters knit but are very talented in other ways as was mentioned before we can accomplish much when we put our head and hands together. My mother never taught us girls to knit or sew, both of which she did really well (we were never allowed to touch her machine) I taught myself how to sew and had the help of a very kind very patient elderly lady learned to knit. My eldest (48) never had a store bought article of clothing (including coats) unless it was a gift. 
I think for some young people they don't want to learn from Mom when she wants but when they are ready they will ask. My younger dau (39) just asked this summer, I think it was because all her kids either know or are trying to learn including the almost 4 yr old, and she now has a little more time on her hands to sit and enjoy the process. My grandson (17) keeps a WIP at my place and we sit and chat and knit in the evenings on his all too short visits now that he has a job.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. Some people like the crafty arts, others are great cooks, keep a clean house, conquer the business world, teach lofty subjects, serve in public office. Who knows why some take to it and others can be bothered. For me, I would be happy knitting all day long with beautiful yarn.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit, sew and crochet, and I love all 3. Taught both my son and daughter to knit when they were small-helps with small muscle development. My son will still knit a few stitches.Taught his wife to knit 2 years ago. My daughter knits. Just learned to crochet, but her first love is cross stitch-too hard for my eyes!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Both my Grand Mother's crochet'd. One of them taught me how to do a single crochet when I was 12.
I decided to take up crocheting in my twenties and then in my thirties I decided to learn how to knit. 
Just in the last 4 years I have taken on knitting again. 
I taught my Grand daughter how to crochet when she was visiting with us one summer and now she is teaching one of her teacher's in high school. 
It makes me feel good when I hear she is teaching other's. 
These are treasured memories I hope she will hold dear of our time spent together.


----------



## gramnpapa123 (Jul 31, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmy daughter and I were shopping, and she would like to cross stitch,but has no interest in CR.or K She she has me to make the family hats,mitts scarves etc... I was looking at walmarts scarfs and gloves trimmed in fun fur they were so pretty and cost was much less than the yarn I WOULDhave to buy.I'm thinking of just making afghans with my stash any of you feel that way?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Cindyja said:


> All of my 7 daughters love to knit. They don't do it all the time, but they know how and can pick up some yarn and needles and start a project anytime they want. My youngest, who is 13 now, was knitting when she was 8 years old. She would often bring her work in the car for long drives--in the dark. She has been making little toys and ornaments of her own design for a few weeks now. I guess we've always had a 'crafty--hands-on' household. My children also love to cook and a few of them have started to enjoy gardening. Bottom line? I am truly blessed!


Part of the fun is doing it with others. That's one argument for having sisters.😀


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

All the females in my Moms family knit and sewed and embroidered. I took it up very early. It was genetically instilled.LOL Neither of my girls wanted to; they attempted and gave up almost immediately. I asked them both a couple of years ago why they would't bother' They being in their 40's. The one said that I made it all look so easy that when they tried and it didn't go right they just gave up. The other one couldn't handle the "stress" of it. She made a hoodie for herself the easiest thing to do and her first and last project. She was so tightened up like a guitar string and got a migraine. Her shoulder felt like rocks. She can play with making jewelry or putting gift baskets together but not the sewing knitting or embroidery stuff. I did tell them that it took a while before I actually make something without blood all over the place. I was 6 and hand sewing. At 9 I was making my own clothes. I just watched everything my mom did. Rather that than play outside. Loved to watch uncles making bows and arrows or boats or make their own motorcycle. anything that took making or had the word "machine" in it interested me. You don't want to see my hobby room with all my toys in it. So there are no grands to pass this on to. Big sighs.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my daughter was in a play in collage and needed to knit for the character....so i taught her the basics.....after the play ended, so did the knitting....


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My DIL doesn't do any kind of needlework but she is extremely creative in other ways. She does some woodwork, great at lettering and poster-making, "arty" things, etc. I love all needlework except sewing--I abhor it. I have done it but enjoy it at all. None of my GKs seem interested nor my DD. She can knit but doesn't and I think it would be better for her than the meds she has to take for bipolar disorder!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

yes SBEL355, a lot of the younger generation are spoiled brats. BUT, how did they get that way. certainly not born that way. we need to place blame in the proper place. also, i think they can be spoiled, but not be brats. just how they are raised/taught. just my thoughts.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

wittless knitter said:


> yes SBEL355, a lot of the younger generation are spoiled brats. BUT, how did they get that way. certainly not born that way. we need to place blame in the proper place. also, i think they can be spoiled, but not be brats. just how they are raised/taught. just my thoughts.


I agree. Not proud of it but spoiled all 4 of mine. My daughter has no artsy craftsy skills. But she does have a good mind as an attorney. She is a true consumer of whatever she wants. Just goes and buys it.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

My granddaughter went to visit a friend at her new school. She told me they went in a dorm room to visits her friend's friends. To my granddaughters surprise, the two girls were sitting on their beds knitting socks.I would love to teach her but am waiting till it's her idea.Can't push a teenager.


----------



## vponce (May 17, 2011)

My daughter refuses to learn how to knit, even though she loves hand knitted socks and hats that I make her. My son, however, learned to knit so that he could make the Dr. Who scarf . He also let me teach him how to crochet a few years ago. He does well, and enjoys it. Who says it's just for daughters.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I belong to 2 knitting groups. In both of them are young people, including a child of one of the young mothers who is trying to learn to knit. So it isn't the generation itself, it is probably just your daughter and her friends. And who knows if they will get the bug later on.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a great niece that I have knit or crochet something each year for her since she was born. She keeps every one of them and at times carries them in a bag to show people. I was just up there for Thanksgiving and heard she is taking knitting and crocheting lessons. Her brother at 12 told me he keeps his baby blanket at the end of his bed. His mother goes to showers and comes back and tells him his is still the nicest and prettiest ever. Unexpected feedback. Don't know what is wrong with everyone else. If I think they downplay or don't care for it or don't say thank you, it is the last thing they see from me.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I have 2 little grandaughters ages 8 and 6 and both learnt to knit before they started school. At Easter time the elder one entered a peggy square in the Fairlie A and P Show and walked off with 1st prize. The other wee tot got 2nd and they were both thrilled with their efforts. Think now a days because so many have to go back to work they haven't got the time or energy to knit. I knit every night or the week and half the day too if I;ve got nothing better to do.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

It is a pity they can't/won't knit.I recently was informed from a family member that my daughter wishes I wouldn't knit her kids anything cause they won't wear it.So what happened to the sweaters I DID make them ?


----------



## bjgrafe (Mar 26, 2012)

My Grandmother tried to teach at age 13 and I managed to pick up the basics but never completed anything till after college. Then I let it drop for a while and didn't begin again until 2 years of military recall. Now my husband complains that all I ever do. Started my grand daughters at 9 and 10. They don't knit now but the 25 year old "still has her needles". There is hope.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now that she's in her later 30s, she's dropped the knitting and crocheting altogether.


Wow four huh???

Any way thats about when I dropped the crocheting/sewing. At various stages of my life other things take my attention away. But its like riding a bicycle, when the passion comes over you again you go for it for awhile till another life change happens. I would like to teach kids to crochet.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally agree with you about the cooking. And now days all they have to do is open a package and "nuke" it! I taught my three boys how to cook. One of them called me from his first apartment and asked if boiling was big bubbles or little bubbles! LOL And my stepdaughters do not cook a thing. Fortunately they both married men that not only cook, they enjoy doing it.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's something they might come back to. I was taught by my mother, never did very much with it. Then when my daughter was young, I really picked it up again, using all the how-to books,(alas, Mom is no longer with us). Anyway, now I'm a knitting fool!


----------



## LauraEllen (Nov 22, 2012)

I got interested in knitting in my 20's when I had a patient in the hospital for months and her mother sat in the room with her. She was always knitting. In the town I lived in at the time, one of the yarn stores gave knitting lessons. When I first tried, I thought I was retarded. I couldn't get the coordination either. When I finally learned to work the needles, my knitting was sooooo tight. Basically it still is. When I had my daughter at 37, I decided to try my knitting again. I made both of us a sweater. Now at 58, I am trying it again. I asked my daughter who is 21 now, why she didn't learn how, and she says she is not interested in it. Can't get her interested in any of the crafts. Then she asks me how I can stay focused on it for so long. I just told her I enjoyed making things and seeing the end results and knowing I did it myself. I may not be talented in a lot of things like she is, but I still like to try.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My mom's generation (born in 1918)all learned to knit, crochet, and perhaps mend(socks ,etc.)My mom knew HOW to do all these, but never did it for pleasure. During the war, everybody was knitting for the 'boys' overseas, so she did too. After having taught me, Mom never knit again, but she was always interested in what I was doing.I think I amazed her with my creativity, as I took what she taught me and "ran with it".I'm largely self taught, preferring Aran knitting to anything else. I occasionally branch out and knit kilt hose, with fancy cuffs.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

My 15 yr. old granddaughter is learning. So there is hope.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

"Knitting,crochet and sewing take patience, real effort, a time commitment, attention to detail and a willingness to stick with it. ( how many times have you frogged something) It is kind of like learning to play a musical instrument well. A lot of people young and old won't pay that kind of a price. They want fast and easy."

"I think the biggest problem with today's children is they crave instant gratification, which means if it doesn't happen within a minute or two they lose interest."

These quotes "hit the nail on the head", IMO.


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

i taught my grandaughter to knit a few years ago , she wasnt very old , she was pretty good at it too , but unfortunatley she lost interest in it , maybe one day she will pick it up again i hope so


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

My 33 year old granddaughter-in-law (who has given me 6 great grandchildren under age 10) wants me to teach her to knit and maybe even a couple of the little ones. Now do you think she needs something else to do? LOL I think she needs a break, and is very talented so will enjoy teaching them.


----------



## JTRR (May 29, 2012)

Well it goes both ways..I was in a yarn store a few years ago and two very hip young girls, early twenties, were talking:Oh I have my own apartment now and a fiancee. I have my own life. I need to knit like all the women do...

I learned to knit while keeping my mother company in her later years.The days would've been VERY long without it.I have just kept on knitting.

My own daughters are intense and corporate types that are on the phone nonstop...running and running.They will probably learn later when they can be still for an hour without falling asleep.They want to "individuals."

"Well," I answer them," The most successful young woman I know knits exquisite bead creations waiting in airports for her flights to everywhere. She says it is grounding."


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't give up on her. My mom tried to teach me when I was in my teens, but I just didn't "get it." I really don't think I was that interested. I decided into my 60's that I wanted to learn, and have been going great guns for the past three years. Even made my mom a hat and shawl before she passed away. I am so grateful that I learned before she passed away.....she enjoyed watching me knit right up to the end.


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Forgot to add.......last summer my daughter-in-law asked me to teach her to knit! So far, she's into dishcloths, but I was honored that she even asked!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

My daughter didn't want to learn until she was 35 years old.


----------



## estellec (Nov 25, 2012)

My grnddaughter's 10th birthday party was a "Learn to Knit" themed party for five of her friends. Goody bags were a ball of yarn, a pair of knitting needles, and a certificate for private lesson with me. At the party, I taught them each how to cast on, and the 'knit stitch'. At their separate lessons, they learned to 'purl' and bind off. These girls are all now 20 year old knitters.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

My daughter started knitting during the summer of her 10th year. She lost interest in it during the summer of her 12th year. She is turning 13 on Dec. 21st and due to her friends liking what I am doing, guess who is showing more interest in it? I couldn't care less about knitting until I hit 13, so the apple didn't fall far from the tree.....


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I find the opposite is true where I live. I live in a university town. Lots of university age kids come into the local yarn store. The store has knit/chats on Wednesday afternoons, Thursday evenings, and Saturday afternoons -- university students join in at all of the get togethers. Last Saturday, a mother with her approx. 10 year old son came into the store to buy yarn and needles because he wanted to learn to knit. One of the woman at the knit/chat sat with him for a couple of hours. He was well on his way to knitting a simple scarf by the time he left.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

brain56 said:


> "Knitting,crochet and sewing take patience, real effort, a time commitment, attention to detail and a willingness to stick with it. ( how many times have you frogged something) It is kind of like learning to play a musical instrument well. A lot of people young and old won't pay that kind of a price. They want fast and easy."
> 
> "I think the biggest problem with today's children is they crave instant gratification, which means if it doesn't happen within a minute or two they lose interest."
> 
> These quotes "hit the nail on the head", IMO.


I thoroughly agree with you. Now if somebody could invent a knitting app for an i-phone, it might help to get young folk interested 
:lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think there's a knitting gene. You either have it or you don't. Quite often, it shows up every other generation, so don't despair. Keep an eye on your granddaughter.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 13. Then I laid it aside till mid-college, when knitting was the fad among college girls. I made a pair of socks for my fiance. My father thought it was hilarious to see a young girl knitting, like an old, old lady. So I think knitting as an interest comes and goes like other interests and fads. After the one pair of semi-successful socks, I ignored knitting for a few years. By then my sister-in-law had a baby so I made him a sweather with snowflakes around the yoke. Thus it went for many years. I made my father one or two sleeveless pullover vests and my husband a long-sleeved V-neck sweater. All these were before synthetic yarn was available. I never knitted anything for my four chldren, mainly because my super-champion-knitter mother-in-law kept us all in beautiful sweaters for the next several decades. Now I knit mostly afghans. If there is no request and no need for a baby afghan or wedding-gift afghan, I knit for charity from the huge supply of yarn at church.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey every one after 11 weeks of pain and a lot of very expensive physio theraphy my fractured shoulder is finally mending and i can continue to finish the bedspread for the wedding


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I did not get to learn knitting until I was in my forties. I was taught by very patient and kind lady who took the time to teach me even though I am a left hander. Being left handed and young, my mother did not have the patients to teach me how to knit. She did show me the basic stitches for crochet, but that did not last long either because I was once again a hopeless left hander who could not understand patterns. Than again my mother lacked a lot of patients to teach me how to cross stitch, sew and cook as well. I had to learn those in home economics at school. Oh well, better late than never.


----------



## Phalara (Aug 20, 2012)

I just spent a week with my Granddaughters (7 and 5) they insisted I teach them to knit. They both knitted a tiny square 
(a face washer for their dolls)


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

I think between all of the electronics now and the attention deficit that so many people have they just don't sit still long enough to want to do something like that. I love it but yet I can't seem to not check my emails or come to this site and start reading and looking at the pictures and before I know it 2 or 3 hours are gone that I could have been stitching. On the other hand, if I hadn't looked yesterday I wouldn't have seen the cute little ruffle skirts that I will now have to make for each of my granddaughters - 6 out of the 7 anyway. I don't think the 17 year old would care for it but you never know, right?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

My DD was all enthused when she saw a friend knitting and over the years I have made her everything,she took a class and that was it nothing so to bad for her.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sad that neither of my daughters knit. My younger daughter asks me to knit things for her, but my older one doesn't really care for knitted things other than hats and mittens.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to knit. My mom (her daughter) began to knit again when grandchildren started to arrive because she had me to sew the pieces together. Turns out she hated that part of the project.
Only one of my four daughters knits


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

only my friends and 2nd youngest granddaughter appreciate what I knit for them..


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I taught my daughter to knit and sew but she never did anything much and then stopped altogether, now she has 2 children of her own and the eldest who is eight asked me to teach her to knit, so I did. Last Christmas I popped an extra present in with her gifts, it was a knitting set with needles , wool, patterns for purses and bags and it had a knitting dolly. Now my daughter helps her and they are planning on getting a sewing machine to make new curtains for the playhouse. My stash takes a bashing when my grandaughter comes to visit but she is worth the empty spaces where there was once wool. Tessa28


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Both my grandmothers and my mother taught me how to knit and crochet when I was about 10. I did it for awhile and then totally stopped for almost 40 years. I started knitting again about 5 years ago and love it. I taught my daughter, now 11, how to knit when she was 7 and she knits beautiful scarves.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I understand how you feel. Knitting in my family has been passed down for several generations. However my grandaughters are not interested. My great niece in N. Ireland was interested in learning and when I am over there I give her lessons. She is now 15 I think that she is probably interested in other things at the moment but I hope that she will eventually pick it up again.

I belong to a Knit Wits gp which meets once a week and we have young women who join us and are eager to learn. Perhaps when your faughters are older they will want to learn.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

In my family we learned the basic of knitting,crochet,sewing,and
other such things before we started school. My mother and grandmother believed all children needed skills before book learning. If you used what you were taught later in life its up to you. We all learned. I find them relaxing and enjoyable. Many
relatives don't. A cousin recently asked me why I waste time
making things that I could purchase in any store for less money.
It has to have meaning for the person doing it. i knit and crochet.
Others are more interested in sports, video games, movies ans so on. I think its important to me since its a link to those who have gone before me.


----------



## nanellis (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 5 granddaughters 3 wanted me to teach them to knit .as 2are left handed I asked for advice on this forum ,and needless to say got lots of replies with lots of suggestions and help, most saying just show them how I knit which is right handed.It has worked very well, they have made scalfs 
and owl cushions and little purses.
All very pleased with themselves,as they hav,nt ever done it before. We now have at least 12 friends and family members joined us once a week in my little bungalow all ages enjoying learning to knit.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I rember asking my mom if I could learn to knit, she said maybe when I was older this was about 3rd grade. Well when I was eleven we moved to lower upper Michigan, below the bridge .Any way that fall when school started some time in the first week. I found out there was a 4-H group that taught knitting. Boy I couldn't get home fast enough, I told my parents about what I found out and asked if I could join. They laughed at me and said YES!!!! I am now 60 and am still knitting. The thing I can't under stand is my godmother knitted and croched and sewed and swiss embrodered and was very good at all of it. So why didn't my mother ask her to teach me to knit? It still kind of hurts. OH well its all in the past.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe it's not they the right time for her. I learned to knit for the first time, when I was in grade school. I gave it up shortly after that. I picked it up again when I was going to have my first baby at 30; put it down because I was too busy with baby. Then at the ripe age of 57, I picked it up again, and love it. If she does it at all she will do it when she is ready, not because Mom wants her to.. .


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, don't you know? It skips a generation...my grandma (who passed before I was born) was a great crocheter. My mom couldn't tell one end of the hook from the other. I knit, crochet, sew. My kid's (except one son who is a talented tailor) have no interest however, both my granddaughters ages 9 and 11 picked it all up almost immediatly! So have heart, you'll be teaching the little ones some day.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pawpawlover said:


> ... Now if somebody could invent a knitting app for an i-phone, it might help to get young folk interested :lol:


Umm ... I guess you don't have an i-phone ... yet. I don't either, but one member of our knitting group does, and she has _several_ knitting apps on her i-thingies.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I understand how you must have felt..my mom always worked and I was in the care of my grandmother who lived with us after my grandfather passed away..She is the one who took pains and aches to have the patience to teach me all the finer crafts of knitting and sewing.. it was a much older lady down at the beach house my Aunt owned who taught my many cousins how to crochet...aned I am the only one who continued on.....out of many many cousins......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gramnpapa123 said:


> ... I'm thinking of just making afghans with my stash any of you feel that way?


If making afghans pleases *you*, then why not?! They'll keep _someone_ warm sometime or other.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

They can, they just aren't interested. There are too many things out there to entertain them. I have one daughter who crochets and one who crochets and knits but they are of a different generation, both in their 50s. Right now, I can't see any of my grandchildren ( 10 of them are female) wanting to do either because technology does everything for them. Sometimes I feel sorry for them because they don't know what they are missing and sometimes I am angry. Their grandfather worked to take care of his family (he was in the Air Force for 22 years) and I took care of the "womans" jobs, sewing, knitting and crocheting and cooking for six children and my husband. I loved doing it, I felt I was doing something important especially when he was gone for years in a battle zone. He never had to worry about how we were getting along, he knew I could handle anything that came our way. I am sorry to have rambled along, I am sure I am just upset that I can't see any of my granddaughters doing much of anything for a family. I pray they will prove me wrong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GANDY said:


> ... she can put in a neater zipper than I can.


Reminds me of my mother. She did a lot of sewing - clothes for my baby sisters (I'm 11 years older than the eldest of that lot.), but she'd keep all the things needing zippers stacked near her sewing machine for when I'd be visiting. I may dislike sewing, but I would do all the zipper installations and repairs for her; didn't get much visiting done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Karoy said:


> I have 2 daughters who are in their 30s, one knits and the other crochets. My question is *why not both* knit & crochet?


At some point during my mother's youth, my grandmother taught her to knit. Yet, in my childhood (up to age 10), I never saw either of them knit, though my grandmother's knitting bag lived on the inside of our bedroom doorknob. My mother crocheted everywhere in those years. My grandmother only touched her knitting needles to teach me to knit - after much nagging on my part. My mother - not to be outdone by _her_ mother? - taught me to crochet that same summer, but never let on she also knew how to knit. She only returned to knitting about ten years after my grandmother's death.

I think SpiritWalker said it best:


spiritwalker said:


> I think its important to me, since it's a link to those who have gone before me.


There is little left to tie me to those who taught me the basics; I think of both of them every time I pick up yarn. I can't cook or sew as well as they could; they didn't teach me and I obviously haven't learned well from books. However, I know I've far surpassed their skills in both knitting and crochet ... but I can't show them. That's the sad part.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

We are responsible for the next generation so WE must get with it!! Especially now there are fun things out for the younger generation like cell phone purses, the fashionable fingerless mitts, of course, all the wonderful scarves, headbands and hats. We need to make things exciting and create a desire to learn this skill--which really isn't all that easy because we are learning to use our fingers in working precisely and our brains to follow patterns and for choosing correct yarns, figuring gauges and the list goes on.

At a knit-in-public a few summers back, a group of us sat on a grassy corner where many young people would pass by, either to the convenience store for a snack or just out to meet friends. After a bit of prompting a few did stop and actually tried knitting, one young man hung in there until he was knitting and understood. Surprisingly there were more young men interested than girls. We offered free yarn, larger needles and lessons as well as refreshments.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 3 adult daughter and none of them knit, one does beautiful ceramics, the other 2 make lovely gift cards


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My daughter won't learn to knit. She says that I do such a great job that she doesn't need to learn. She has taught herself to sew though. Maybe one day she will try, but I think nowadays that there are other items that can be bought and that are machine washable. I do know of several younger people who like to knit and crochet. The fact that they made the things themselves gives them a sense of achievement.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess they think why should they jnit when they have someone else to do it for them. I was taught to knit when I was 7 years old & I taught my daughter when she was about that age.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Like someone said, "don't give up". I have two granddaughters ages 12 & 8 who are wanting to learn to knit. I have high hopes for their progress and there are several people in their lives who are willing to teach them. I would teach them but live too far away from them.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


start a knitting club in your home
get the girls and boysd interested in a project like send scarfs to military kids love that sort of ting especilly when done as group excuse typing splint on for two more weeks at leaset
let them pik out the yarn and just do a simple stitch like knitting

try it and let us know how it worked


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

horse_gurl said:


> I agree not many people in my generation knit, I'm 19. I'm the knitter in the family. My mom knits very little, she only knows the basic's. I'm teaching young girl (11) at my church to knit and I taught a little girl (9) in my 4-H club to crochet during down time at a horse show, (she made her self a little chain belt and wore it proudly the rest of the day). Several kids at my school are open to my knitting, I knit out in the open for all to see  I only have one friend that teases me, but I take it in stride.


see give youngsters a goal and they eat it up they need reasons and i commend you for doing this go girl


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

kids dont knit because we dont ask them to


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I think it is because kids are worried about what others think. Knitting and crochet are for "old" people. Sorry to say old or what I like to say more mature people you get the point. I for one would like to try to change that opinion. I want to bring knitting and crochet into the schools we will see how it goes. PS....My soon to be x thinks that I am am a n old granny because I like knitting and crocheting and knooking.


pink rose could you send us pattern for your hand warmers please thank you


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe down the road apiece she'll show interest. I'd hate to think of knitting disappearing


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Brianna9301 said:


> I'm only 14 and I love to knit  My 11 year old cousin does as well. Most kids just want to engage their minds in television and video games and nothing else, instead of giving something creative a try


brianna do you want to fcome live at my house i have an awesome grandson as grown up as you are sorry for typos fell and broke by arm/wrist during sandy storm


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> gramnpapa123 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'm thinking of just making afghans with my stash any of you feel that way?
> ...


knitting is personal if it is going to bring you grief because not everyone you think should knit does not than maybe you should not knit either

knitting is a fun thing to do for others or just please self not because of someone else. Try refocusing onthe good you get out of it and not impose your feelings on some one else


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought knitting was something old ladies did if anyone at all. I had no idea knitting had much history, and never thought much of it. When I was in my early 20's I visited a friend from high school and she and her mother knit. They showed me a little, but not enough to cast on and bind off so I couldn't go home and produce anything. I went home and got yarn, some needles and a book on teaching yourself and couldn't make ANY sense of it. YouTube was not around yet.... and I didn't know anyone nearby who knit, didn't know there were such things as LYS's... I put it all away, so glad I didn't just toss it or donate it. I kept thinking about it ever the next 7 years, trying again once or twice, still to no avail. Then I pulled out again THINKING it would be cheaper to knit sweaters for my family (Again- no clue what went IN to knitting, so thinking sure- I can learn and make sweaters right away!) while my husband was in med school and our income very tight. My husband saw me struggling but determined one day to learn. He helped me make some sense of what my book was saying, and then hopped on the computer and found a fantastic video on the internet for me! That was 2 years ago. I haven't made too many things, have WAY more yarn than I can use any time soon, but I can knit know. I found a LYS in my town, now there are two! Husband took me and the kids to a local fiber fest and I got alpaca yarn there... Learned continental knitting at the LYS. Now I am 30, have a 7 yr old who sometimes asks to learn, I try to teach her but she struggles... But we will get there. I FINALLY am getting crochet too! And my husband still may not actually know how much yarn I have, but he knows I have a lot, and the other day mentioned it, saying but as long as its therapeutic for you, and you enjoy it, and can use it, or whatever it is for you then its okay. I enjoy knitting. The season I learned my hen 55 yr old mother visited and SHE sat on Facebook while I was knitting. How ironic. Some ladies tried to teach her but she couldn't get it. I may try some day. Or perhaps she could learn to crochet. My husband teases me that I am an old lady... but as long as he's okay with my stash I'm okay with it. And if I DO successfully pass the bug on to my girls, even my 9 yr old son, then I know when I die people I love can have my stuff and it will be treasured. My grandmother on my Dad's side crocheted baby blankets for most of us grand kids. My younger sibling and a few cousins are several years younger and I think she had given it up for some reason by then. I NEVER saw her do it, never saw any inkling of her doing it. I find that VERY sad. She is now a widow and what a treasure it could be to her. I try to encourage her to get the bug now. I have made her a prayer shawl and if I can figure out how to get this new skein to line up so the colors look right my first ever crocheted item is a scarf for her in yarn she picked. I am glad I have this craft, art form, passion, vice.... Its not totally lost on us. Look how many designers are young women! It will live on, and possibly become "cool" for younger kids again in the future. Our instant gratification driven society is what I think is most to blame. Even hours to make one thing wont seem worth it to many.....


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine either, nor daughter in law. neither one show any interest.;
I was fortunate that my niece asked me to help her learn... wow, she's knitting like crazy and it is gorgeous. She certainly has surpassed me!

2 neighbor kids that I baby sat asked me to show them. They did well at the time, but now are teens and I doubt they are still knitting.

It does make me sad... but I get joy in knitting for all of them


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I have knitted since 17 when I finished the afghan a dear friend with a brain tumor started. First project. 

Some decades I knitted since and some not. I'm 70 this year. Some decades I was too busy to breathe, let alone knit. Some would have been better if I had knitted for my own therapy. 

Nothing stays the same. These girls may go back to knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was 7 years old when Mom finally gave up and taught me the basics of knitting. She said I quickly outdid her and that I currently take on projects she would never have dreamed of doing. She really prefers to crochet though. Very good at that! It is amazing what she can do with a crochet hook! I wish I had someone in the family (or neighborhood) to teach, but there is no one who is remotely interested. They all say they do not have the time or just really do not care. I keep thinking I will find the local 4H chapter but keep forgetting to. Oh well, maybe sometime soon!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

anninri said:


> I have tried to teach my daughter and granddaughter to no avail. They are tooooo busy living life. My daughter says she can't learn from me because she is left handed but I know she just doesn't want to learn when she has me to make for her. Granddaughter is 14 years old and too busy dancing but hopefully she will come around.


left handness is no excuse have two left handed sisters. one had come back to crocheting after years of learning. The other I taught to knit, Just have to do it differently. Her life if very busy still working full time hubby ins a minster of a very small church, so she doesn't have much time.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

My daughters don't knit/crochet/sew, but my granddaughters are showing an interest and asking to learn!! Yeah!


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

My oldest daughter doeswnt knit or any of that but has made a few quilts. But she does other craft things. My youngest daughter has just learned to knit, and crochet and tat this last year. she can also sew. I think whith som many of the younger generation either working and raising kids they just dont seem to find the time to do much of anything else. Some can and some cant. But they all hae their talents somewhere.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

so another thought came to me as I have been reading the posts. Pertains to me but could be the same to most of us. I always wanted to paint, draw.Can't I am the first to admit that I truly suck at it.Years ago when I was learning to sew, knit, crochet and cook, my late mother opened a door for me to express my creativity. It may be true that with TV and video games, that we have somehow taken that away from some the younger generations. I didn't with my kids. But I have heard so many people call the tv the babysitter. 
But on another note. To me sewing, crocheting, knitting is easy. I have heard so many other people say that it is too hard. So maybe it is the way our brains are wired.


----------



## marthaleah (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a neat book out there called DomiKNITrix . (It's trying to sound like dominatrix, which - trust me - you DONT want to know about) I can also tell you you won't like a lot of the styles in the book - Goth, Punk, etc., the point is it gets these young folks knitting, which is a very good thing. The instruction is good and the projects are adaptable so if your teen ever ditches the punk for an ordinary sweater he/she won't have to do much to adapt the design. Check out the Jughead Hat - my favorite!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

How about Hobby Lobby and Joann's? Walmart also carries yarn.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

One of my granddaughters(the one in my avatar) is now 6, and just today she asked if I would teach her to knit. So, I used all the hints given here on KP, like casting on for her, and low-and-behold she got it and stayed interested until she had made a "saddle" for her little horse! I was so happy! She's very agile with her hands so that made it easier to teach her. Now to get her brother interested! 

Here's hoping for the next generation; but,I realize not every child will be interested in taking up needlework.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I have been ghosting this forum for awhile and just love how helpful and kind all of you seem to be.  I would like to come out of the shadows and join you. As my first post I would like to say that my youngest daughter has learned to crochet but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to teach her to knit.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

I taught both my girls to knit when they were 8 and ten. They have never turned anything more then scarfs for their friends, however, they have the skill and basics for later on in life.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I taught my 23 year old granddaughter to knit 2 years ago and my 25 year old taught herself how to knit and crochet..


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

am teaching my almost 11year old gd.....she loves it and picked it up really fast. now when she and i get together, we both knit and she doesnt get bored!!

she loves working with her hands....makes stuff out of duct tape, hand weaves the most incredible friendship bracelets, and even works with my husband in his woodworking shop.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

You could also set up a Skype session regularly and give them assigments to have done by the next sype session y


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I wish my grandmother had taught me how to knit. I did learn to crochet in grade school. Recently (in my 40's) learned to knit, but I am very slow, and it does not come naturally. I think if I had learned when I was young, as many others have then it "clicks" and is easier to pick up. My mother does not do any crafts. My grandmother was an avid knitter, but never offered to teach us to knit. I really wish she had.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I taught my daughter to crochet and her friend when they were preteens (friend still crochets- daughter doesn't). Also taught a couple of my granddaughters to crochet (ages 20 and 11) and now one of my grandsons wants me to teach him to do both. Guess it skipped a generation in my family!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

My mother was left handed and could not teach me. The little lady next door taught me to knit and crochet. I really started crocheting when I was in my early 20's. But did not pick upon knitting again until about 5-6 years ago. I still crochet better than I knit but am getting to where I enjoy knitting better than crocheting. My mothers aunt was very crafty crocheted, quilted, and knitted. She always said I was like Aunt Sadie. 

I think it depends on the person and how and when they are taught how to knit. They need to want to learn and keep up knitting etc.... :wink:   :lol: :thumbup: They also need a good role model to watch and see what they can accomplish.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

when i was 11yr old my mo mdied tragically and my dad was mean -later when i met my gramma at 14yr she taught me lots of crafting and crochet umm it kept me sane -

my own daughter doesn't sew or anything and i'm a 4th generation seamstress??? i think she might when she has kids shes 26yr -try to model it and smile a lot ,heh


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


I think I have a slightly different take on this than my compadres. I think it has more to do with the preponderance of technology---kids are too preoccupied now with texting, face-booking, and TV to do anything creative. Just as parents for decades have used the TV as a babysitter, now many have given up every vestige of parenting to cell phones and i-Pods. I was commisioned to write an article about this for the local newspaper magazine and was thrilled to find one family who is not permitting their children to become techzombies. While I think it's appalling that teenagers can't imagine a world without some piece of communications equipment permanently attached to their hands or ears, I also recognize the number of adults who are just as guilty.

I hope this isn't the case with your daughter, but just as an exercise, track the number of hours per day she spends in communication that has nothing to do with homework or anything productive. You may have your answer.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Suzi527 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you still raising children plus maybe working how do you find time?
> ...


I laugh when I see your "pointy sticks"- glad you didn't use them! The craft teaches patience doesn't it.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

I am happy to say that when my daugher saw me knitting this summer she asked me to show her how Now you can't stop her she is even better them me and she is making hats scarves mittens and oraments for the christmas tree this is one happy mama


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

All my children learned to knit (including my son!) I explained that it was finger exercises with a twist!!! tee hee! However - only the eldest still knits. My son told his wife he could knit - she laughed her socks off until he produced a beautiful lacy shawl for her! Bless his heart, he can still turn his collars and cuffs, take out and put in zips for his trousers! He makes enough money that he does not NEED these skills, but he is passing them on to his sons as he says "you don't know when the future will require you to know these things"!! So I have been blessed to have each side of the "knitting" thing with my kids!!!!!



Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Rudolfdonnevert said:
> 
> 
> > I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> ...


I am happy to report my kids are not techzombies. My 14 year old son has a cell phone at our insisting, for when his sports practice gets cancelled last minute or is extended, and for when he is out running. It doesn't text or have internet or any of that. He has an ipod, but that is used when he is out running. My kids do not watch TV during the school week, but on weekends they get to watch a little, maybe a hour each day at most, unless as a family we are watching a family movie. None of my 3 kids has a TV in their bedroom, and no radios on while doing homework. Even game boy or Wii time is limited to weekends only and for a couple hours at most.

So what do my kids do? They help clean the house, help with the garden and canning in the summer, mow the lawn, pick blackberries, stack wood, play with Play-Doh and Legos, make items with Perler Beads, draw pictures, play outside, and jump on the trampoline. They can all load and unload the dishwasher and all have been packing their own lunches since kindergarten. My son does his laundry and my 10 year old will learn soon, now that she is tall enough to reach the soap and the clothes at the bottom of the washer.

My son can also knit, he made his grandma a washcloth a few years ago and helped me make the messenger bag I knitted and felted for him this summer. He thinks it is cool I can make things. I have made him several hats with logos he has designed and last year he got custom designed gloves for Christmas that he still wears.

My husband and I cook almost everything from scratch, we each have dishes that we make. The kids also help in the kitchen, whether it be peeling carrots or getting out the stuff for tacos.

Technology is a good thing. I would not be able to take college classes at this point in my life without a computer, but I think it has to be limited, especially for kids.


----------



## Knitting Mary (Nov 26, 2011)

my aunt started me on knitting booties
and from there i have knitted sweaters booties and vests for my Mom my sister started me on crochet..i have made pillows but my true love is knitting...i have not knitted in a while 
because i'am a seamstress and i don't have time to knit
but i hope that my friends daughter will learn from me to do a little of knitting ,crochet and most of all sewing..smile
she is 10 years old...good luck in teaching ...to all


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

If everyone knew how to knit for whom would we knit?


----------



## Knitting Mary (Nov 26, 2011)

well to answer the question.....i think that anyone in the family will do...Christmas is coming up...great ideas are hats 
but even pillows and small things would be appreciated when i started knitting i made a lot of vest for my Mom.and i was happy that she wore then....my Mom is with the Lord now
and so is my Dad


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 4 sons who never showed interest in knitting. However, youngest son did want to learn to crochet because there was a crochet club at college and it was a good way to meet chicks.


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm 24 and I learned to knit when I was 18. One of my sisters (who's 26) also knits but my other sister doesn't and says shes not interested in learning. Both our mum and dad know how to knit, although my dad hardly ever knits now and my mum doesn't knit as much as she used to. However when we were little all three of us had loads and loads of knitted cardigans and jumpers and I can still remember what most of them looked like. But I agree that many young people don't knit now (at least here in the UK anyway) Nobody that I know, apart from my sister, that are around my age knit, nor do they have any interest in learning. The majority of young people that I know would rather go out drinking than doing crafts. But I suppose each to their own, I know which I would prefer to do.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't have any daughters to teach how to knit. I had 4 boys and hoped that their wives would want to learn how to do anything. (There is only one who knows how to cook, and that's because she teaches it.) My grandchildren always saw me doing something, knitting, crocheting, cross stitch, and wanted to learn so I taught them what I could. They didn't have too long an attention span. My oldest granddaughter is now in college and the last time she was home, she called me and asked if she could come over and learn how to crochet. I really didn't expect much, but I said sure. I showed her how to do a granny square and she took it home and I thought OK. Well, she made that granny square into a full size afghan, bought a pattern for a sweater, and is still crocheting today in between school and all her other projects. The others will learn when they want and I just hope that I am still around to teach them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


My kids all learned to knit with me when they were young. Then the attraction wore off... 'Why bother to knit when mom will make it for me?'
However, I am pleased to say that my daughter is now very keen on knitting and has made some gorgeous chunky scarves of her own creation, as Christmas presents. She has been living 'across the pond' in the UK for about 8 years, and it really wasn't until that separation from me that she started knitting a lot on her own. I think having a mother who knits or sews for them really de-incentivizes the next generation from making things themselves.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

No-one in my mother's family could knit and I taught myself when I was 16 or 17, I desperately wanted my daughter to share my craft but I could not interest her at all, she is not interested in crafts of any kind but doesn't think twice about jumping out of a plane for cancer research. Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

You never know. She may be like me. When my mom wanted to teach me, I didn't want to learn! When I wanted to learn, I didn't have a mom anymore. I did learn in my 50's and am so glad I did. I enjoy nothing more!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I also tried to teach my daughter age 19 how to knit, she lost patience, but she is an artist I told her that takes more patience.My oldest daughter is not interested at all


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Hi, I have been ghosting this forum for awhile and just love how helpful and kind all of you seem to be.  I would like to come out of the shadows and join you. As my first post I would like to say that my youngest daughter has learned to crochet but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to teach her to knit.


You are so welcome! glad you came out of the shadows!

Just like everything, knitting takes talent. Usually my first question is "do you like math?" and if the answer is yes, I proceed to explain the intricacies of knitting. Knitting requires both hands whereas crochet mostly one hand and the other supporting the yarn. However, you look at it there has to be an interest and the ability of learn. I would say encourage her to crochet--it is a beautiful craft.

Added later: I learned from my grandmother when I was 5. I remember how tightly I worked until I got it and the scarf I was making was in a V shape, but was forgotten with time and so forgot about it until I was 18 and worked at a large corporation in the "big" city. We car pooled to work and the driver was an avid knitter and wanted to go to work 40 minutes early to just knit and, therefore, taught me how to knit my first sweater from cast on to blocking the finished sweater.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

thegrape said:


> If everyone knew how to knit for whom would we knit?


Very good point! :wink:


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

My mom had three girls, I was the only one to learn to knit and sew. 
Nothing wrong with the other two. One plays the piano. One is extraordinary with healthcare. 
So don't expect your daughter to knit if you don't do all of her talents.
If God made us all the same we would be pretty boring.
more yarn for us since some can't knit


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I learned some basics in Girl Scouts when I 9 yrs. or so and then at age 13 I wanted to make a sweater! My aunt helped me and I knitted every moment I could and finished it in one month; was so proud.
I tried to teach my four daughters to knit and three of them can do a stockinette stitch but won't try to make anything---just squares. One finally is VERY interested and making things for her new grandaughter! Never too late!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think some skills skip generations in some families. My mother could not learn to knit and I tried to teach her, but she did crochet. My daughters do not knit, the know how to crochet but seldom do. I have two granddaughters one 22 and one 9 and both knit. The twenty two years old also crochets.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

My Mom knit but I didn't want to learn when I was at home. I ended up teaching myself to knit and crochet from and book. My Mom never knew how to crochet. All she could do was a very very long chain. :lol:


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

Good news ladies,all is not lost. Our spinning and weaving group whose ages range from 14 to 91 all knit and spin and the younger set tell me that knitting coffee groups are on the rise, /they meet at coffee lounges all over Australia. So our craft is not being lost.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


Goodness!! What an overwhelming response this topic has had!! My daughter is twenty six & cannot knit a stitch, nor sew on a button, nor operate a sewing machine etc etc etc, all things that were second nature to me growing up in the 50's & 60's, even designing & making most of my own clothes. The main reason being, I have never taught her any of these things. So, MY fault, although a total lack of interest on her part hasn't helped matters. An aunt taught me to knit & we had needlework classes at school. My daughter was privately educated but never received ANY cookery, craft or needlework classes.

Unfortunately, the computer & mobile phone dominated my daughter's growing up & anything to do with home made things was deemed "uncool" None of her friends did these things, so she didn't want to do them either, although she grew up with me always knitting around her & is still very glad of my skills with the work basket when she needs something repaired. Sadly, other than a couple of scarves, I haven't knitted anything for her since she was a baby. In this particular instance, a career & running a business got in the way, so, MY fault again.

In a throwaway society, hand made things have no value to a lot of the younger generation & they completely lack the patience, or are prepared to put in the hours required to make something by hand. I think one can tell by the fact that yarn stores have all but disappeared from the High Street, that knitting does not have the mass appeal it once had, when most women could knit or sew a bit.

However, it is enjoying something of a revival, judging by the younger members who have posted about this on KP & I have been heartened by the number of Mums who have said their daughters learned as adults & quite a number of ladies are starting in much later life. So, there is hope yet & who knows there might just come a time when our daughters say to us " Mum, could you just teach me how to .............!!"


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Even though many of our daughters, selves, sons, etc don't knit, think of what they can do. The times they are a changing. No longer do most people grow all their own produce, do their canning, make their jams and jellies or stay home with their own children. That doesn't make it 'wrong' it just means that things have changed. Like I said, my mom wanted to teach me to knit when I was a girl but I didn't want to learn until she was no longer around. So I had to learn the hard way. Because our world has changed so much doesn't make it 'wrong', it just means there a many other things to learn, such as how to use computers, etc. I like the outlook of one responder who said, if we all knit, who would we knit for?? We all have our own interests and talents and for each one who doesn't knit, they probably do something else that they enjoy as much as we enjoy knitting! How many of you tat? And why not?? That was once an extremely popular art form. Embroidery was too. These two skills have all but disappeared where knitting has remained more popular partly because of necessity. I say, encourage those who show interest, and try when they are young but don't lament the fact that a 'whole generation' doesn't knit.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The knitting store I adored went out of business while the embroidery story right below it is going strong. Then the knitting store which was closer to me, but, not as friendly went out of business and that embroidery store is still going strong. Go figure! I guess different locations? Different towns or states? Now, I order my yarn on line which meets my needs but not that of my soul!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully your daughter has interests in other crafts. Hope she's not the sort of offspring who's always saying, "I'm bored."


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

My kids learned very quickly to never never never say, "I'm bored". The first time they said that, I handed them a list of chores to do. Second time the list got longer, never heard them say it again! :O)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There is hope yet for the younger generations! I just found this guy's knitting stuff ... he went from computer gaming to knitting!
http://www.ravelry.com/people/gridjunky
He unravels things I've never considered!

__
https://flic.kr/p/7748167558

Knitting shall NOT die out! :thumbup:


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

Way back when I learned to knit(about 67yrs ago) my mom and grandmother made it known that you did not sit and do nothing especially while listening to soap operas on the radio So there was always knitting mittens, darning socks,embroidering pillow casese and crocheting edges around handkerchiefs. I still can not sit down in the evening without something in my hands. My kids all ask me how I can both knit and watch TV. Handiwork for a long time was not looked upon as an artist skill but as just something done by women who were not with it.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

Way back when I learned to knit(about 67yrs ago) my mom and grandmother made it known that you did not sit and do nothing especially while listening to soap operas on the radio So there was always knitting mittens, darning socks,embroidering pillow casese and crocheting edges around handkerchiefs. I still can not sit down in the evening without something in my hands. My kids all ask me how I can both knit and watch TV. Handiwork for a long time was not looked upon as an artistic skill but as just something done by women who were not with it.


----------



## Corofan (Dec 10, 2011)

I know what you mean, but recently my daughter did pick her needles up and did a little bit, however my grandaughters both have started knitting, 1 at 8 and the other at 6 so maybe the next generation will take it up


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There is hope yet for the younger generations! I just found this guy's knitting stuff ... he went from computer gaming to knitting!
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/gridjunky
> He unravels things I've never considered!
> 
> ...


Wow! Did you see his prices?! :shock: http://www.etsy.com/shop/gridjunky?ref=seller_info

He does beautiful work tho :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > There is hope yet for the younger generations! I just found this guy's knitting stuff ... he went from computer gaming to knitting!
> ...


I have also read through his blog (6 yrs. worth!) and fully understand his reasoning in setting his prices. His yarn is NOT from _any_ yarn shop; it's very carefully recycled from high-end sweaters. Very fine gauge high-end sweaters. Just imagine knitting hats and scarves on finer-than-sock-weight yarn ... and no lacy air holes incorporated.

He's perfectly right. Most hand-knitters who sell their knits seriously underprice their products and thus undervalue themselves and their own limited time of existence.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Oh, I wasn't saying they weren't worth that ... I agree that knitting on that very fine yarn is worth it, I would be curious tho as to how many he sells.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Peachy
if you visit his page it will tell you how many sales he has made - left hand column, 37 to date


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

tryalot said:


> Peachy
> if you visit his page it will tell you how many sales he has made - left hand column, 37 to date


That's pretty good. Even tho I would not knit a hat with that fine yarn for less than that either, I also would never pay $120 for a hat ... guess it's a matter of priorities for the buyer. (LOL ... even tho I have some $400 shoes! Well, like I said, we all have our priorities) He does have some real talent and I am so glad to see a young person ... especially a guy ... giving the craft the exposure that he does.


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

My daughter is 6 but will be 7 next month. She is very interested in knitting and I have been teaching her a simple garter stitch scarf pattern. She is getting it! 
I think the problem is over stimulation with everything going on around them. TV, computers, texting, sports, video games. Now anymore everything is instant gratification with not much work involved. Knitting is effort, time, and relaxing. Sometimes it takes a while before you see the fruits of your labor. Too boring for most teens now.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

i think its slowly starting to get trendy to knit amongst the young now...


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I have tried teaching all three of my kids to knit and the only one out of 2 girls and a boy that could actually keep the right amount of stitches and no holes was my son.Now he's in his teens though and thinks it's a girly thing so won't do it any more! 
My daughter of 20 has just recently asked me to teach her how to knit again,I might try again as she may have a bit more patience now and listen better.I think she sees what I have knitted and knows what beautiful things can be done


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

i think its important for anyone to have the skill to knit or crochet, its theraputic, and you are never bored if out anywhere where your waiting for something! i see a lot of men board to tears in waiting rooms etc, i would applaud any man who knits!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

How many of you remember that Rosie Greer, NFL Football legend, used to cross stitch on the bench? I always thought that was so wonderful!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Juleen said:


> How many of you remember that Rosie Greer, NFL Football legend, used to cross stitch on the bench? I always thought that was so wonderful!


I remember Rosey. He wrote a book on Needlepoint and if I remember correctly, he also did some knitting.

Catherine Zeta-Jones taught Antonio Banderas to knit when they were on the set of Zorro. He liked it so much that he has now taught his wife, Melanie Griffith, to knit.

I do believe it is making a comeback with the younger crowd, even if we can't seem to get our children interested.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

JOJOKNITS said:


> i think its important for anyone to have the skill to knit or crochet, its theraputic, and you are never bored if out anywhere where your waiting for something! i see a lot of men board to tears in waiting rooms etc, i would applaud any man who knits!


My other half is knitting and he's actually quite good at it.He's doing a mittens,hat and scarf set with cables on for his mum at the moment,then he's doing a penguin all in one for my expected grand daughter


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Portia said:


> Rudolfdonnevert said:
> 
> 
> > I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> ...


I agree about the yarn shops, they've all closed down! i live in UK too, i have to scout around or go to the market and charity shops!


----------



## madamquiltprez (Aug 16, 2012)

the schools today have cut out all the programs we had as students. Home economics is a thing of the past. Unfortunately, our children and grandchildren only have us to learn from. If all their friends are not from crafty homes, its over! How sad


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

madamquiltprez said:


> the schools today have cut out all the programs we had as students. Home economics is a thing of the past. Unfortunately, our children and grandchildren only have us to learn from. If all their friends are not from crafty homes, its over! How sad


I remember in primary school we had to crochet an edge around a square piece of cotton. I could do the edge, sort of, but when it came to the corners it was hopeless. Instead of white I ended up with it nearly black because of all the undoing. Even took it to Grandmas and asked her to do the corner for me. She said no that would be cheating. Never touched a crochet hook again for years and then taught myself from a book. Still prefer knitting, but will crochet if I see a pattern I really like. BTW still cant turn a corner on a square of material.


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

I have wanted to learn crochet but I taught myself knitting first. I was told to do it that way because crocheting can be easier with quicker results and then I may not want to learn to knit. Glad I started knitting though because I am obsessed!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> ... BTW still cant turn a corner on a square of material.


Then maybe you could try the small granny squares that are at the end of the pdf for Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining. I'm sure you _can_ turn a corner!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > ... BTW still cant turn a corner on a square of material.
> ...


Just had a look at that and I reckon even I can do that. Tks Jessica-Jean


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > scottybearNSW said:
> ...


 :-D Another one hooked! :thumbup:


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Jessica-jean you are wicked hi hi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> Jessica-jean you are wicked hi hi


The saying is "Misery loves company", but it's also true that Happiness loves company. I'm happy with knitting _and_ crocheting, so I want to get as many others as possible to join me in the joy!

One of the reasons I love this site is that it says straight out "Knitting *AND* Crochet Forum". I have _never_ understood the way many folks on the knitting forums and the crochet forums seem to speak of the other yarn-play method as though it were a 4-letter word! What's _that_ all about?! Some kind of snobbery, I'm sure, but I disagree. Whatever your choice of tools, it's all yarn-play and fun! Cheap fun too, compared to many other pastimes. Golf. Travel. Shopping. Race cars. Stables of horses. Gourmet cooking. Gambling. Movies - in the movie house, not at home. Skiing. The list of more costly hobbies is endless!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Rudolfdonnevert said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-jean you are wicked hi hi
> ...


My only disagreement is that crocheted socks look too thick. THAT is one reason I taught myself to knit.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean I second that


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> ... crocheted socks look too thick. THAT is one reason I taught myself to knit.


It all depends. There is a time and place for thick socks. In minus forty-degree weather, thick socks are what you* want* inside your winter boots. Also, thick socks work _very_ well inside Crocs:-D ; they're why I'm still wearing my Crocs with the temperatures getting down below freezing ... for the _high_ temperature of the day!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

You are freezing at 40?f below and I am still knitting at 40C. Above
Any time for me will do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> You are freezing at 40?f below and I am still knitting at 40C. Above
> Any time for me will do.


a) minus 40 is where the Celcius and Farenheit scales are equal.
b) No, it's not minus 40 in Montreal ... yet. It's minus 9C, and that is thick-sox-in-holey-Crocs time. Colder will find my feet in non-holey Crocs. Accumulated snow sends them into lace-up hiking boots, but still with thick sox - usually over another pair of 'normal' sox.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

There you go, we knit in the cold, we knit in the heat, we are spread all over the world and your're right knitting must not die out. Perhaps we should set our politicians to knitting And then we would soon have peace. I must get my daughter interested. She really doesn't know what she is missing 
LOL to all you knitters. And crocheters of course.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

I taught both of my daughters to knit, crochet, embroider and sew. They made things for their dolls.,they were very happy little crafters. I was happily knitting the sweaters and accesories for them, I purposely never pushed them to knit their own things when they were little or even teenage years.I thought they were growing up so fast , that I knew someday they would not want my knitting. 
I am glad that my daughters still speak fondly of their childhood with all the things they learned at home. They are passining it on to their own children now.

Etoile770


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

My daughter has never shown any interest in either knitting or crocheting. Two of my three granddaughters have expressed an interest at times but never really took it seriously. I think it's because they have too many things going on in their lives and not much "downtime." They are not apt to sit still very long at a time and, when they are, their hands are always busy with texting on their cell phones.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

dianm said:


> I still can not sit down in the evening without something in my hands. My kids all ask me how I can both knit and watch TV.


If I sit down and do nothing, I fall asleep. I'm always working on something in the evening while "watching" TV. My husband says the same thing - if I miss something that happens and ask him, he says "you've got to WATCH!" Hah!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Perhaps texting is taking the place of knitting, like we get relaxation and peace out of knitting, so the younger folk get the same results out of texting.


----------



## Knitting Mary (Nov 26, 2011)

I think that sewing should should be taught even if its hand sewing ....but not forced...i will teach my daughter ...soon to be ...you have to make it fun for them starting with doll clothes.....that is how i started...it's so sad to see young ladies and women that wear black pants and they mend the seat with white thread.....i'am a seamstress and i have to get the duck tape out of hems....smile..they want the hem to look right ...but they wear them like that because they need them for that night...but its okay i tell them that's why i'am here smile


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Rudolfdonnevert said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


My smarta--dd has the answer down pat--she says "You do it so well, I could never do that!" She does do miniature rooms, though. Maybe there's hope--

Karen N.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Maybe she will in time. I didn't start until I was 59! My poor Mom. I did lots of other crafts over the years. In fact my daughter learned to crochet then knit in her 30's before I did. Here's hoping my 2 granddaughters will want to learn. They will soon be 3 & 7.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it has to do with attention span and patience which lets face it most of this generation doesn't have much of. I learned to crochet when I was 14 or 15 from a family friend and knitting a year later from a class at a library. I'm now 22 and only started really getting into knitting because the lady at my church invited me to her knitting club when she saw me making a scarf. I am now an intermediate going into advanced knitter a few months later. The only reason why I could learn and most people my age can't or won't is because I have a great attention span. I was the only grade school student who could sit through a two hour movie without moving, talking, or having to go to the bathroom while everyone else was running around and talking. I love it even though I'm young. The other teens used to tease me, but in college, they were marveled at how good and fast I was.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I have 4 daughters and I can only remember one of them knitting when she was pregnant. She hasn't knit anything since. They just say they haven't the patience or time. It is up to them but they won't get the sense of achievement or pleasure that I do.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

Sadly, it became a dying art here in the UK and I think that mainly it was because the item could be bought much cheaper from the shops but they did not last as well as homemade ones I think.
Now our government has decided that they will bring back the craft and from the next school year, it is going to be taught in school and hopefully it will catch on with the children. 

Sheila


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

They are probably too busy texting, that seems to be the favorite pastime of this generation. Maybe if they couldn't text or play games they might knit.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh how I wish my daughter would knit. I taught my two daughters to knit when there were about 10. They made a scarf and that was the end of it. My oldest never knit again but she loved everything I knit for her. My youngest got into cross stitching and that was her love for a few years. Now she doesn't do either but does request socks, hats, cowls and scarves. I would love to pass down all my "stuff" to her and my grand daughter but they don't want it. I love the schools that make the kids knit. We have a private school in Pittsburgh and they make the kids knit because it is good for them. Our public school did for a few years and then some parents complained they didn't want their sons knitting so they took knitting out all together but left sewing in.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Six decades ago I was the "next generation" who could neither crochet nor knit - despite mom and grandmom's patient teaching.

A couple of sad knitting projects in my teens convinced me I was hopeless. 

Fast forward to impending motherhood: weeks of frustrating failure trying again to learn "just" basic crochet. As I was giving up, a fortunate encounter steered to the direction that clicked for me

Now, I have 4+ decades of wonderful crocheting and several years of happy knitting: making, creating, teaching in both. 

My daughter absorbed crochet very young and her son crochets as well.

The generation of which you despair may someday ask to borrow your tools.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Mariette said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


Because there isn't a free app to download to do the work for them.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Mariette said:


> I often ask myself why my daughter and her friends can't or won't knit.
> God only knows how hard I tried to teach her. She had and still doesn't have any interest in the craft whatsoever, which gives me pain in the heart.


The more you push, the less interest she will have.

As a child I was forced to take piano lessons. The reason? Because my mother had wanted lessons when she was a child but her parents couldn't afford it. As an adult she felt she was too old to learn how to play, so she tried to transfer that desire to me. I had absolutely no musical talent and although I did eventually learn to grind out a few pieces, I hated every minute of it. When I was finally allowed to quit, I rejoiced.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Seriously?? some of the best knitters I know are in the under 30 crowd. One young lady knits the most beautiful outfits -sweaters, pants etc for her little boys you could ever imagine. I know some young quilters that can put most adults to shame with their work.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to many distractions....devices with texting, e-mail, movies, videos, games, etc., etc. and so many are just too lazy. Hopefully, the craft will return as we once knew it, but........so many of today's kids are sad news.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

My daughter showed no interest and grandddaughters haven't really either. On the other hand, my cat seems to be quite interested in what I'm doing! <vbg>


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i taught myself to knit in 4th grade.i got a dollar a week for allowance.
went to the 5 and dime and bought me yarn,a little starter book and needles.
went home.sat on the floor and blocked the door so my brother wouldnt bother me.
none of my family was ever interested in any of it.
tried to teach my daughter.try to share with others.
i taught myself to spin.to knit.my granny taught me crochet when i was 18.
school home ec.is where i learned to sew.
taught two fellas ...one to knit.one to crochet.they picked it up famously.
the girls not so much.one girl i taught to spin and gave her a drop spindle.
she is really going to town on that one.they have furry rabbits and dogs with long hair.
so i can usually tell if someone is really gonna be interested.i can tell and wont let them waste my time when i can see they arent.


----------

